# OCN Folding Forum War - Prizes posted.



## Mikezilla

You're goin down!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Go Team Boxxy!!!! Go go go!!!!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Go Team Boxxy!!!! Go go go!!!!










GO GO GO BOXXY GO GO GO!

/caps


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 
GO GO GO BOXXY GO GO GO!

/caps


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 
NO NEED FOR THE ALL CAPS TARD.

lulz









Team Hayley FTW


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
lulz









Team Hayley FTW









I'm secretly a supporter of Hayley too. >.>


----------



## staryoshi

I don't know what a boxxy is and I refuse to acknowledge it as anything but a teenage colloquialism.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
I don't know what a boxxy is and refuse to acknowledge it as anything but a teenage colloquialism.


----------



## iandroo888

do we keep our info the same or do we fold under another team?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
do we keep our info the same or do we fold under another team?

It depends on how you signed up. I signed up for the Boxxy team under my own name.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

So it looks like AMD vs Intel and Boxy vs Hayley


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
So it looks like AMD vs Intel and Boxy vs Hayley









Don't forget about the Canucks.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 
Don't forget about the Canucks.

And the Dutch with their stroopwaffels







.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
And the Dutch with their stroopwaffels







.

Bahaha


----------



## AMD SLI guru

AMAZING! HAYLEY SHALL WIN!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
AMAZING! HAYLEY SHALL WIN!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Boxxy's already won this. There is no competition







.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Boxxy's already won this. There is no competition







.


----------



## ColdRush




----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
do we keep our info the same or do we fold under another team?

You signed up under your own name, so just Fold as you normally would.

But Fold more.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Boxxy's already won this. There is no competition







.

Hmm... I really wanna add a -1,000,000 to the Boxxy stats because of this...


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I doubt Boxxy will win. I have an Ace up my sleeve ...


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You signed up under your own name, so just Fold as you normally would.

But Fold more.









Hmm... I really wanna add a -1,000,000 to the Boxxy stats because of this...









You could do that and Team Boxxy would still win







.

Obviously that's unfair and cheating though, and I know you're above that.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 
GO GO GO BOXXY GO GO GO!

/caps

We're gonna win, no doubt


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
You could do that and Team Boxxy would still win







.

Obviously that's unfair and cheating though, and I know you're above that.

I can always add a few extra 0's to make sure.

And I am above nothing when it comes to Boxxy.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

How does another 56K for Team Hayley sound? my total then goes to 141K PPD.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I can always add a few extra 0's to make sure.

And I am above nothing when it comes to Boxxy.



















I need to redo my drivers so that the GT220 I won is folding so I'll have another 2,500 PPD for boxxy, but I'm lazy


----------



## H-man

My Sig rig is going to be a 24/7 folding rig.


----------



## Mikezilla

zodac, you don't love Boxxy, but what about me?


----------



## Blade Rage

guru are u going to complete your second gpu rig? i thought you were in the poor house cuz of that camera.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


guru are u going to complete your second gpu rig? i thought you were in the poor house cuz of that camera.


I think the company can swing a few $$$$ my way to complete it


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You signed up under your own name, so just Fold as you normally would.

But Fold more.









Hmm... I really wanna add a -1,000,000 to the Boxxy stats because of this...










I hacked my cards to unfold, and secretly signed up for team boxxy. -PPD for them.


----------



## alex4069

Its time to rumble.


----------



## .nikon




----------



## Blade Rage

dat eyeliner...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


zodac, you don't love Boxxy, but what about me?


But you're Folding for Boxxy, which means *you* don't love *me.*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.nikon*












See... know she's ruining memes too.... SHE MUST BE STOPPED!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


AMAZING! HAYLEY SHALL WIN!











God shes cute.

and legal.

When do these stats start rollin in?


----------



## Blade Rage

12 pm est


----------



## zodac

~4hrs (takes time to update stats







).


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


Don't forget about the Canucks.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


And the Dutch with their stroopwaffels







.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


AMAZING! HAYLEY SHALL WIN!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


I doubt Boxxy will win. I have an Ace up my sleeve ...












*DON'T YOU GET IT?!?*


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade Rage*


12 pm est


Ah, I started 12 hours early, o wells.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Ah, I started 12 hours early, o wells.


That's a good thing. Better to get work done early and drop it at the start than downloading it and just beginning it at the start. Holding finished work until the start is cheating, but there's nothing against timing when you start the work.


----------



## Klue22

Zodac are you so threatened by All Hail Boxxy that you have to cheat to win? That's just sad and cowardly...


----------



## zodac

Sticks and stones.


----------



## .nikon

Oh common zodac you know you found my picture clever at the least.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Sticks and stones.










I love what you did with their team stats


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


I love what you did with their team stats










That's a low blow Z-man.


----------



## Pir

Is team Boxxy unfolding atm. ?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


That's a low blow Z-man.





















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pir*


Is team Boxxy unfolding atm. ?










What do you expect from a team that supports Boxxy?


----------



## .nikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What do you expect from a team that supports Boxxy?










Don't be hatin.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.nikon*


Don't be hatin.


It's a war. Surely now is the time to hate.


----------



## .nikon

But what if I support both Boxxy and Hayley? Huh? what now?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.nikon*


But what if I support both Boxxy and Hayley? Huh? what now?


You clearly don't support Hayley properly then.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.nikon*


But what if I support both Boxxy and Hayley? Huh? what now?


That's a girl saying, "Yeah, I slept with him, but I don't love him. I am* IN love* with you."

As long as you are IN love with Boxxy, it's all good.


----------



## .nikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You clearly don't support Hayley properly then.


Well its not that I support Hayley I support the music. I myself can't put down the guitar, That's my reasoning for it zodac.

You're just hating cause I support the annoying thing that is boxxy.


----------



## esocid

Nice to see we've started things out evenly. Now foooollllllllllllllllllllllld!


----------



## zodac

Just tweaking the stats program a bit... I'll pull the stats for 5pm, and use them as the starting point.

After that, it'll update at 6pm (GMT, an hour after the start of the FFW), and it will update every 6 hours after that.


----------



## .nikon

Good luck every one!


----------



## AyeYo

12pm update doesn't count now? This stuff really needs to set in stone _before_ these fold contests start.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


12pm update doesn't count now? This stuff really needs to set in stone _before_ these fold contests start.


I'm still working on the stats.

Basically, I pull the start values at 5pm, then update at 6pm (first update on the spreadsheet), and continue to do so every 6hrs after that.


----------



## Pir

Give Z some time guys, Keeping track of all scores and tending to various folding threads take alot of effort.

+1 for all the work you put towards the folding community Z.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pir*


Give Z some time guys, Keeping track of all scores and tending to various folding threads take alot of effort.

+1 for all the work you put towards the folding community Z.


Thanks Pir.









I've got to do this first update manually, so it's taking a bit of time. But once that's done, things should be a lot faster.


----------



## Pir

Just wanted to let you know that your efforts are appreciated.


----------



## staryoshi

So is the 12PM update our starting value? EG Why does the excel have a 12PM update if our 12PM gains aren't counted? It would make more sense if the excel column started at 6PM then...

Just trying to figure out what's goin' on


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


So is the 12PM update our starting value? EG Why does the excel have a 12PM update if our 12PM gains aren't counted?

Just trying to figure out what's goin' on










11am is the starting value. I just haven't got that far yet. Doing things by hand takes time.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

i have a red box next to my name.... not good...


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


11am is the starting value. I just haven't got that far yet. Doing things by hand takes time.










I was just confused because my score after the 12PM update is listed as my starting value instead of my score from beforehand.

I understand that it takes time, but I want to make sure I'm accurately represented









Is my "starting score" supposed to be my point total from before this last update? It's listed as my total [email protected] score after this last 12PM update.









Is that 2,736 supposed to be included in the 12PM update column or in my starting score?
Otherwise my starting score should be 916,349 instead of 919,085.


----------



## bakageta

I'm seeing the same thing staryoshi, my starting value is including my 12pm update...


----------



## zodac

I am using the stats from Stanford, *not *EOC.


----------



## staryoshi

Bah, I don't like the Stanford page.


----------



## zodac

Stats are done!









Next update at 12 GMT.


----------



## AyeYo

Sweet. How come the graph is all negative though?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


Sweet. How come the graph is all negative though?


What?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



metro53843757245


Did I miss something?









757,245 points in the first update?


----------



## Klue22

So are the stats errr correct now?


----------



## iandroo888

getting raped =[

wait.. why is my score so low? 4 gpus... two 8800gt's, one 8800gts 512, one gtx260.. should be at least 15k


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Did I miss something?









757,245 points in the first update?


Rofl ya I am pretty sure that is just a mistake, I think there is one on the hayley team too, 400+k update.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


So are the stats errr correct now?


I don't think so...

Metro getting that many points while I look at his EOC
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=486981

Just don't seem right, I hope its true cause awesome PPD for OCN...but I have my doubts.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Rofl ya I am pretty sure that is just a mistake, I think there is one on the hayley team too, 400+k update.


Yea I saw it too, but if I said Hayley I will get called out since its my rival team.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Did I miss something?









757,245 points in the first update?


Yeah, sorry... trying to figure out where that came from myself... and I can't check the stats program sicne Stanford are updating now.









Anyway... Hayley into 1st.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Yea I saw it too, but if I said Hayley I will get called out since its my rival team.










Relax, I'm checking them now... first time using the stats like this, so it's not gonna be perfect right off the bat.

Just tell me if I miss some.


----------



## Mikezilla

Yeah, I swear I had more than that.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, sorry... trying to figure out where that came from myself... and I can't check the stats program sicne Stanford are updating now.









Anyway... Hayley into 1st.









Now I will say it!









Quote:

austinb32449686433059
433,059 points?

EOC average of 16k.








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=526552

Z is cheating. >.<

I know its a _honest_ mistake.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, sorry... trying to figure out where that came from myself... and I can't check the stats program sicne Stanford are updating now.









Anyway... Hayley into 1st.









Convenient.









After an update or two, Boxxy will go to first for the rest of the week.


----------



## iandroo888

when u have time, check out whats up with mine.. 4 gpus (two 880gt's, one 8800gts, and one gtx260) shoulda pushed more than that ... average without the gtx260 was 11k ppd... got gtx260 to start last night too so should be around 15k


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Now I will say it!









433,059 points?

EOC average of 16k.








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=526552

Z is cheating. >.<

I know its a _honest_ mistake.









Fixed (and Hayley is still in first







).

I dunno *why* it happened though... all other points around it are fine... gotta check the next stats update see if I can sort it out.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
when u have time, check out whats up with mine.. 4 gpus (two 880gt's, one 8800gts, and one gtx260) shoulda pushed more than that ... average without the gtx260 was 11k ppd... got gtx260 to start last night too so should be around 15k

Yeah, but it's only taking points for the first hour so far.


----------



## Mikezilla

z, I know you're better than that. You know we love Hayley too.

I'm pretty sure Boxxy is in first.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Fixed (and Hayley is still in first







).

I dunno *why* it happened though... all other points around it are fine... gotta check the next stats update see if I can sort it out.









I knew I should have kept track myself.









You better hope I don't catch another mistake or I will hunt you down!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
Convenient.









After an update or two, Boxxy will go to first for the rest of the week.









Nah, hayley got this in the bag.


----------



## grillinman

Uh oh! I think Hayley primed some WUs!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
I knew I should have kept track myself.









You really should have... I'mma add an extra 100k to each Hayley member at random times this week.

You'll never know.









Wait...


----------



## Drogue

Ok ok. I see Z fixed that 500k error. It won't be long now before Boxxy pulls into 1st.

I'm happy now.


----------



## LiLChris

I know you mess up a lot on stats, anyone in the team competition knows this already.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
I know you mess up a lot on stats, anyone in the team competition knows this already.









I'd like to see you do better.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grillinman* 
Uh oh! I think Hayley primed some WUs!


----------



## Finrond

Oh noes boxxy haz teh uber mklvotep!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'd like to see you do better.










When I get my chance.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
When I get my chance.









Over my dead body!

Literally.


----------



## Mikezilla

I may have to start deleting WU's once they hit 99% if there's any cheating...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 
I may have to start deleting WU's once they hit 99% if there's any cheating...

What would hurt Z more if you would fold for another team, like EVGA.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Hayleys No 1.

Yeah.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
What would hurt Z more if you would fold for another team, like EVGA.









Or OCF.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
What would hurt Z more if you would fold for another team, like EVGA.









Meh, screw EVGA, I'd just go to the default team...


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
Hayleys No 1.

Yeah.










You enjoy that now, ya hear? You won't be there long.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
You enjoy that now, ya here? You won't be there long.

What's that? Can't hear you over the sound of Hayleys awesomeness.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
What's that? Can't hear you over the sound of Hayleys awesomeness.










I love you Waffleee


----------



## iandroo888

can we switch teams... lol jk


----------



## Intense

Uh oh AMD losing?! TIME TO KICK IN OVERDRIVE


----------



## Xapoc

Uh, small suggestion. Someone change the colors on the graph please? There's a lot of... blue.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xapoc* 
Uh, small suggestion. Someone change the colors on the graph please? There's a lot of... blue.

Nope... it won't let me change them... none of my edits are taking effect on the graph.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xapoc* 
Uh, small suggestion. Someone change the colors on the graph please? There's a lot of... blue.

Agreed.


----------



## Xapoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Nope... it won't let me change them... none of my edits are taking effect on the graph.

Darn OK. I'll just have to think a little when I look at it... =P


----------



## zodac

Right, solved the issue. Due to some changes we had to make to the program to get around the GPU passkey issue, the program searches for a name that *begins* with the Folding name, not one that is exactly the same.

That means a couple of the names were pulling the wrong results (ie, member "zodac" might be getting the stats of "",zodac1 if "zodac1" comes first in the stats).

That's been sorted now, so there should be a lot less errors next time around.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Right, solved the issue. Due to some changes we had to make to the program to get around the GPU passkey issue, the program searches for a name that *begins* with the Folding name, not one that is exactly the same.

That means a couple of the names were pulling the wrong results (ie, member "zodac" might be getting the stats of "",zodac1 if "zodac1" comes first in the stats).

That's been sorted now, so there should be a lot less errors next time around.









We love you zodac. Thank you for what you do.


----------



## zodac

Yeah... I'm gonna go watch TV now. My head hurts after that.


----------



## Pir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 
We love you zodac. Thank you for what you do.

Second this.


----------



## .nikon

Yes thank you. You're a member of this community that's worth having around.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah... I'm gonna go watch TV now. My head hurts after that.

















:


----------



## HSG502

Grrrr GO TEAM INTEL!!!!


----------



## PsYLoR

woot


----------



## Klue22

We should have a zodac team next FFW.

Haley<Boxxy<Zodac


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klue22* 
We should have a zodac team next FFW.

*Boxxy<zodac<Hayley.*









Fixt.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Fixt.


----------



## Siigari

I suck at folding ):


----------



## HSG502

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Siigari* 
I suck at folding ):

I can never fold my shirts right either









But folding proteins is allll goood


----------



## AMD SLI guru

just wanted to say, GOOOOOOO HAYLEY! WOOO HOOOOO!!!!


----------



## AyeYo

I'm confused. Why were the 6pm numbers up way before 6pm?


----------



## Jplaz

Time zones, I would assume...


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Fixt.









har har har didn't see that coming...


----------



## zodac

2nd round of updates are in; Hayley is still first, ~14.4k ahead of Boxxy.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
2nd round of updates are in; Hayley is still first, ~14.4k ahead of Boxxy.









Why does it look suspiciously like the Boxxy stats have been tampered with???









Serious question, I wasn't here for the start of things.....

I figured we'd be higher than last place.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Why does it look suspiciously like the Boxxy stats have been tampered with???









Serious question, I wasn't here for the start of things.....

I figured we'd be higher than last place.

You're 2nd; I knocked off the 8 from Mark's 82mil, giving you guys a *huge* minus.







Takes 5 mins for the embedded sheet to update though.

What do you guys think of the graph now? I think it should be easier to understand...


----------



## pioneerisloud

Definitely easier to understand now


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Definitely easier to understand now









Excellent.


----------



## Siigari

Why are my numbers 0? I am folding! Do I need to use a special key or anything?


----------



## zodac

Have you submitted any points yet?


----------



## bakageta

Definitely liking the new graph, very easy to read. C'mon Boxxy team, we can do this!


----------



## staryoshi

I tied for the most points during this update on my team, w00t. And that's despite gaming off and on







I'd be happy with a top 5 finish for the Dragons (AKA Team AMD)









I just wish I still had my ITX rig, that'd be putting up another 10k or so PPD








When I start working again I'm putting together a 2 x GTS450 folding rig / home server









Also, the graph does not display for me


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Also, the graph does not display for me









"Request Timed Out" error?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Graph works fine for me.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Graph works fine for me.


Doesn't for me (the embedded version).

Gonna go ask on Google why not. Happens whenever I update to the new graph types.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


I think it's safe to say my team isn't going to win.

But it's alright; we still take amazing pictures


----------



## Siigari

User name: Siigari
Team number: 37726
Passkey: 555cb45d10349d741cb5f344a57e6602


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Siigari*


User name: Siigari


Your points will show the next time zodac updates the thread. See here, you had points at the 12am update. http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=534164


----------



## Siigari

Aha! Awesome, so all is well.

Your avatar is funny. I like it.

edit: It says points today: 0.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Siigari*


Aha! Awesome, so all is well.

Your avatar is funny. I like it.


Thank you! My college's mascot is a tiger so I think it suits me in more ways than one.


----------



## Digigami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Siigari*


edit: It says points today: 0.


That is due to the fact today (as far as Stanford is concered) is only 50 minutes old, if you check any other user they also will show 0 for today right at this moment as well. Wait until the next update 2 hours and 10 minutes from now.

Looking at your stats page however, you can see you have submitted WU's but not received credit for them over the past 24 hours. This is usually due to WU's finishing early because of an unstable overclock. You might want to check into that.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Siigari*


User name: Siigari
Team number: 37726
Passkey: *snip*


I suggest you remove your passkey from that post, if someone wants to be mean they can fail work units on your key and mess up your bonuses.


----------



## HSG502

A message to our Team AMD competitors.

I've seen more ferocious dragons on children's TV programs









Regards,
Team Intel


----------



## .nikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HSG502*


A message to our Team AMD competitors.

I've seen more ferocious dragons on children's TV programs









Regards,
Team Intel



I lol'd


----------



## HSG502

Can't wait for the stats update...


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HSG502*


Can't wait for the stats update...










Me either









A picture of some of AMD_SLI_GURU's GTS450's folding for the Hayley team:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HSG502*


A message to our Team AMD competitors.

I've seen more ferocious dragons on children's TV programs









Regards,
Team Intel












Z!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wake up! We neeeeeedz our updatezzzzzz!


----------



## HSG502

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Me either









A picture of some of AMD_SLI_GURU's GTS450's folding for the Hayley team:











Wish I had a dedicated folding rig like that =[

Grr $681 NZD is all I need to get my GTS 250 back up plus another SMP client. If only I had invested in a motherboard with 2 PCI-E x16/x8 when I got this system.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

i love how nobody has noticed the Yellow Lego flashdrive...


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


i love how nobody has noticed the Yellow Lego flashdrive...


ROFL! What is it doing there? You put that in just to see if anyone would notice?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I did notice it but I was slightly







at the fact you put it there and not in a USB port...


----------



## AMD SLI guru

hahaha! I put it there to push the 9800gx2 away from the GTS450. the heat on that 9800gx2 is unreal and i needed a spacer so that i could get air flow between the cards. That's why I have the fan on top of the cards. It's there to force air between the 9800GX2 and that GTS 450.


----------



## mitchbowman

its going well


----------



## zodac

Look at that... 3 teams all *very *close to each other.

Hayley winning out, obviously.


----------



## mitchbowman

and it will stay that way !! 
for*ever*


----------



## Magus2727

Blah to Hayley !!! GO Green Dragons!!!!


----------



## grizzly818

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Look at that... 3 teams all *very *close to each other.

Hayley winning out, obviously.










Don't worry, Intel will start pulling away.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

*YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHHH!*









Although Intel is very close


----------



## HSG502

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grizzly818*


Don't worry, Intel will start pulling away.

























Huzzah =D

Go Team Intel.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grizzly818*


Don't worry, Intel will start pulling away.

























Yup. Intel is in it to win it. Time for me to fire up another SMP client.


----------



## grizzly818

Just checked OCN stats on EOC and we pulled in over 7,000,000 points yesterday.








This should be an awesome week for folding.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Don't count out the Canadian's. We have yet to unleash our full potential.


----------



## nckid4u

I feel kinda bad that I have no idea who or what a boxxy is and I am on their team...
BTW - who the h*&l is Hayley??? Somebody's sister? GF? or just some britney spears wannabe??


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nckid4u*


I feel kinda bad that I have no idea who or what a boxxy is and I am on their team...
*BTW - who the h*&l is Hayley??? Somebody's sister? GF? or just some britney spears wannabe??*


----------



## Magus2727

^^^ hahaha YES!!!

Its Z's role model.... Hayley is a member of the band Paramore....

Edit: not sure on Boxxy.... but Google it? There are a crap load of images of here... some hot girl with a box???


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


^^^ hahaha YES!!!

Its Z's role model.... Hayley is a member of the band Paramore....

Edit: not sure on Boxxy.... but Google it? There are a crap load of images of here... some hot girl with a box???


God I am so old... ...Paramore??? I'll take a listen.


----------



## $ilent

go team intel!!!! right back in it only 1000 points behind, brilliant stats to see all teams going for it.


----------



## ColdRush

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nckid4u*


God I am so old... ...Paramore??? I'll take a listen.


Bunch of satanists, not worth the listen.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nckid4u*


God I am so old... ...Paramore??? I'll take a listen.


Don't do it! Your ears will burn off.


----------



## muels7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


go team intel!!!! right back in it only 1000 points behind, brilliant stats to see all teams going for it.










very nice considering that about 7 of our team members seem to have forgotten about this and are not folding.


----------



## Drenlin

Looks like it's AMD vs the Dutch...the Canadians have passed us up.


----------



## staryoshi

AMD must conquer the Dutch and claim their land as our own. Dragons are the natural enemy of the Dutch!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I think I'm happy with not being last place


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nckid4u* 
I feel kinda bad that I have no idea who or what a boxxy is and I am on their team...
BTW - who the h*&l is Hayley??? Somebody's sister? GF? or just some *britney spears wannabe*??

What I bolded.

And Boxxy, she's just the queen of the internet.
That's all.


----------



## Finrond

boxxy:


You Tube


----------



## Pir

We are hot on AMD's tail, Keep looking over your shoulder guys because the Dutchies are comming


----------



## staryoshi

Boxxies and 4chans and memes are ruining my internet.

This clip > Boxxy


You Tube


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Boxxies and 4chans and memes are ruining my internet.

This clip > Boxxy

Really? You find humor in a little child smacking her face in the ground?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Really? You find humor in a little child smacking her face in the ground?









Yes, particularly the noise she makes. This girl doesn't need excess eyeliner and dim lighting to own. Also, that dog is pro.


----------



## zodac

Aaaaannnd.... Hayley stay in first by 5k.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Yes, particularly the noise she makes. This girl doesn't need excess eyeliner and dim lighting to own. Also, that dog is pro.

That's sad. I'm sure if you had a child, the first thing you wouldn't be doing is laughing...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColdRush* 
Bunch of satanists, not worth the listen.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
That's sad. I'm sure if you had a child, the first thing you wouldn't be doing is laughing...

Kids get owies, it happens. If it's one's own child, you make sure they are alright. THEN you laugh. We lack confirmation of her status but I'm sure she was fine. It's on youtube, the parent wouldn't (shouldn't) have posted it if she became grievously injured. You have permission to laugh at it.

I'm going to watch that clip ~20 times today while folding, and laugh every time.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Really? You find humor in a little child smacking her face in the ground?









I'm sorry mbudden... but that clip Funnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnny!









I'm going to hell, I know.


----------



## Finrond

This contest is EXCITING!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

also: GO HAYLEY!


----------



## $ilent

hmm gap for us intel guys is more like 50,000 points now....


You Tube





Lets Pull TOGETHER TEAM INTEL!!!!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$ilent* 
hmm gap for us intel guys is more like 50,000 points now....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee925OTFBCA

Lets Pull TOGETHER TEAM INTEL!!!!









hey, we got this... we just need to drop a few bigadv and leave them in the dust.
I have one coming in 18 hrs


----------



## HSG502

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
hey, we got this... we just need to drop a few bigadv and leave them in the dust.
I have one coming in 18 hrs

Woot









Though my system is going to have to go down for an hour or so when I get home for filter maintenance.. dust filters have clogged after such a long time folding, the 470 is starting to heat up. May need to get some compressed air for the dust inside too....

Man I havn't been this excited about folding since I first started...


----------



## grillinman

Indeed. Great competition so far gents and ladies!


----------



## pioneerisloud

I just realized my rig wasn't even producing anything all night







.

I don't know why mine keeps restarting, but the rig is stable. Hmmmm.......

And my dinky little 6-7k PPD could just be what puts team Boxxy over the top







. They're on again though!!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HSG502* 
Man I havn't been this excited about folding since I first started...

You're gonan love it when the CC comes around.









And who knows. Next FFW, we might have stats updating automatically, every hour.

That'd be awesome.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You're gonan love it when the CC comes around.









And who knows. Next FFW, we might have stats updating automatically, every hour.

That'd be awesome.









Make it happen Z! You can do it!


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
hey, we got this... we just need to drop a few bigadv and leave them in the dust.
I have one coming in 18 hrs

Bigadv is key. So is PM'ing the 20% of our team that isn't even folding...


----------



## grizzly818

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You're gonan love it when the CC comes around.









And who knows. Next FFW, we might have stats updating automatically, every hour.

That'd be awesome.









I already have a hard enough time at work now with compulsively checking stats and threads








That would just destroy any productivity for me.


----------



## HSG502

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grizzly818* 
I already have a hard enough time at work now with compulsively checking stats and threads








That would just destroy any productivity for me.









Haha so true. I'm at uni at the moment and I really should be studying, but checking threads and the stats is just too tempting.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You're gonna love it when the CC comes around.

When does CC start? Being in New Zealand I may have to limit folding during the summer time...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HSG502* 
When does CC start? Being in New Zealand I may have to limit folding during the summer time...

It's been May 5th for the last couple of years; I don't see why that would change.


----------



## HSG502

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
It's been May 5th for the last couple of years; I don't see why that would change.









Ah ok lol, I just havn't participated before so I didn't know the date. May 5th is perfect haha. Looks like my Fermi and my 775 will be folding for the CC and keeping me warm when I'm at home =D


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
^^^ hahaha YES!!!

Its Z's role model.... Hayley is a member of the band Paramore....

Edit: not sure on Boxxy.... but Google it? There are a crap load of images of here... some hot girl with a box???

Oh my... ...checked out to see who Hayley and Boxy are! WOW! Goes to show that anything/everything is of interest to somebody (Boxy), on the other hand, the band is not that bad. Not on my list to add to the ole ipod, but not making my ears bleed either. The girl herself is nothing to write home about looks wise, but she can belt out the tunes for sure. Reminds me a little of the Laura Hubert from Leslie Spit Treeo (old band... ...old man here). Her voice, not her looks.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nckid4u* 
Oh my... ...checked out to see who Hayley and Boxy are! WOW! Goes to show that anything/everything is of interest to somebody (Boxy), on the other hand, the band is not that bad. Not on my list to add to the ole ipod, but not making my ears bleed either.

This man is saner than at least 36 members of this Folding team.

Guess where I got the 36 from.


----------



## Magus2727

Those folding for Boxxy and Hayley ...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Those folding for Boxxy and Hayley ...









Oh, Hayley too? Inconvenient.


----------



## Drogue

A really close game so far and we're only a day into it. This is epic excitement.


----------



## Blade Rage

I'm with you HSG, May isn't the best month for folding. February would be prime time.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade Rage* 
I'm with you HSG, May isn't the best month for folding. February would be prime time.

It's been discussed before. But a lot of ex-Folders come back to Fold for their forums at the start of May just for the CC.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It's been discussed before. But a lot of ex-Folders come back to Fold for their forums at the start of May just for the CC.


I'll probably be slowing down after the FFW is over... (I'm gonna break 1 mil during the FFW







) but I'll definitely be ramping up my efforts again for CC


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AyeYo* 
Bigadv is key. So is PM'ing the 20% of our team that isn't even folding...

Just checked and theres only 4 people now who havent contributed yet, and the OCN_Intel username. Ive sent a PM to those 4 members, hopefully they'll recieve it soon


----------



## esocid

Networking Team really jumped up. I thought the Lords of Linux had the 10 spot in the bag. Too bad my 470 won't get here til Thursday. I'm limping on only 1 465.


----------



## staryoshi

Bah, we still have at least 5 slackers :'(


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


Bah, we still have at least 5 slackers :'(


Not only that, it seems people have stopped folding.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Not only that, it seems people have stopped folding.

This isn't directed to you, I know your reason.

But its probably bigadvs or they were just in it for the prizes and folded the minimum amount.


----------



## zodac

Update just in... and Boxxy is in first?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
This isn't directed to you, I know your reason.

But its probably bigadvs or they were just in it for the prizes and folded the minimum amount.

No no. Look at the stats.
5 people haven't started folding.
But you'll see that people have stopped folding.
Their numbers will be like this
488 - 488 - 488 - 488

Btw. Boxxy is number one right now.
By 50k.


----------



## LiLChris

Yup posted in the Boxxy thread.


----------



## SniperXX

Woo go team! Lets keep pushing, this is a close race. Its anyones game!

Nothing is better than a close competition. Its no fun when someone steam rolls the others.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


Nothing is better than a close competition. Its no fun when someone steam rolls the others.


Yeah... remember the OCN vs TSC! battle? That was fun.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


Woo go team! Lets keep pushing, this is a close race. Its anyones game!

Nothing is better than a close competition. Its no fun when someone steam rolls the others.


Agreed! I like it close like this, I hope it stays that way till the end.

Just like UM vs Maryland this weekend, hell of a close game. Last 5mins everyone was standing up in the stadium.


----------



## Mikezilla

I love when we can all pull together and pump out points. I can't wait until my excess financial aid comes in and I can build my 4 460 folding rig.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Gahh, I still feel so insignificant. And my clients keep crashing everytime somebody else logs onto my computer. So I'm only actually folding when I'm on it. Sigh. I thought for sure they'd stay going as long as I was logged in. At least my smp client keeps going...slowly but surely.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Gahh, I still feel so insignificant. And my clients keep crashing everytime somebody else logs onto my computer. So I'm only actually folding when I'm on it. Sigh. I thought for sure they'd stay going as long as I was logged in. At least my smp client keeps going...slowly but surely.


GPUs? I had this problem too with my family computer.

Best way to fix it is to install the GPU client, then move it to another location (C, for example).

Then, create a shortcut to the .exe into the StartUp Folder of each user on that computer. Then add the -local flag.

Success!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


GPUs? I had this problem too with my family computer.

Best way to fix it is to install the GPU client, then move it to another location (C, for example).

Then, create a shortcut to the .exe into the StartUp Folder of each user on that computer. Then add the -local flag.

Success!










Oh that crafty Zodac.


----------



## Digigami

I could be wrong, but I think also if you install the console as a service it will run under all users.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


GPUs? I had this problem too with my family computer.

Best way to fix it is to install the GPU client, then move it to another location (C, for example).

Then, create a shortcut to the .exe into the StartUp Folder of each user on that computer. Then add the -local flag.

Success!










That's too much work when we're already going.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


That's too much work when we're already going.


Boxxy Folders are lazy.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Boxxy Folders are lazy.










No....I just never have been very comfortable about setting up clients. The only reason I'm even running my GPU client is because of the contest. Otherwise I'd just be doing smp, because my leaf blower stock cooler is annoying.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Boxxy Folders are lazy.










But winners!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


No....I just never have been very comfortable about setting up clients. The only reason I'm even running my GPU client is because of the contest. Otherwise I'd just be doing smp, because my leaf blower stock cooler is annoying.


We appreciate it.


----------



## pioneerisloud

It's not like I'm producing all that much anyway, lol. I get about 3k on smp -3, and about 2.5k on my GPU. You guys almost all beat me with a single GPU client, lol.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


It's not like I'm producing all that much anyway, lol. I get about 3k on smp -3, and about 2.5k on my GPU. You guys almost all beat me with a single GPU client, lol.


I know I do.

*_crushes the spirit of yet another Boxxy Folder*_


----------



## Drogue

Hey guys, is a LAN party a real thing?

I dunno, I've heard the term a couple of times and the thought of it makes me bust out laughing.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


It's not like I'm producing all that much anyway, lol. I get about 3k on smp -3, and about 2.5k on my GPU. You guys almost all beat me with a single GPU client, lol.



Every little bit helps, believe it. With the score as close as it has been, we need you!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I know I do.

*_crushes the spirit of yet another Boxxy Folder*_


You can't crush my spirit. I fold for the cause, and the cause alone







. These competitions are just bonus







. If I win something, I win something. If not...oh well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Hey guys, is a LAN party a real thing?

I dunno, I've heard the term a couple of times and the thought of it makes me bust out laughing.










Of course it is. I just attended one in Seattle in August. Lots of fun







.


----------



## Drogue

What do you do at these LAN parties? Group LANs? Lorgies?

But seriously, what? Gaming I assume?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


You can't crush my spirit.


I will just keep trying then. I've got a week.


----------



## HSG502

Gah what's with the slackers in Intel, a few have stopped after maybe 5 work units... =[


----------



## Drenlin

Alright AMD...we've put the Dutch significantly behind, now let's kick in the afterburners and go for the Canadians!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drenlin*


Alright AMD...we've put the Dutch significantly behind, now let's kick in the afterburners and go for the Canadians!


We may *let* you get close just to make you feel good.


----------



## xd_1771

Must fold faster, must fold faster, must fold faster, must fold faster...


----------



## Digigami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


What do you do at these LAN parties? Group LANs? Lorgies?


Haha LOL thats a siggy I'm thinking


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


What do you do at these LAN parties? Group LANs? Lorgies?

But seriously, what? Gaming I assume?


Gaming, hanging out with fellow OCN'ers (if its an OCN party of course), maybe a movie or something, drinking if its 21 and over....just have some fun.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Gaming, hanging out with fellow OCN'ers (if its an OCN party of course), maybe a movie or something, drinking if its 21 and over....just have some fun.



I never get to go to these LAN parties. Damn ocean in the way.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Gaming, hanging out with fellow OCN'ers (if its an OCN party of course), maybe a movie or something, drinking if its 21 and over....just have some fun.


I wish I had OCNers near me. Come to think of it, I wish I had friends.


----------



## Digigami

Ive never been invited







I'm probably too old to hand out with the cool kids anyways


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I never get to go to these LAN parties. Damn ocean in the way.










Don't worry Z, next time I go to Ireland I'll hit you up. May donate a faster rig to you as well. That thermaltake PSU looks so scary to me every time I see it.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


I wish I had OCNers near me. Come to think of it, I wish I had friends.










I agree.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Don't worry Z, next time I go to Ireland I'll hit you up. May donate a faster rig to you as well. That thermaltake PSU looks so scary to me every time I see it.


I will hold you to that.









And my TT PSU is doing just fine. Hasn't burst into flames yet.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


I agree.










I'm your friend.


----------



## flipd

*is happy to not be in last place*

Edit: 101 posts. My postcount says lol


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I will hold you to that.









And my TT PSU is doing just fine. Hasn't burst into flames yet.









I'm your friend.










Yay! I've always wanted to visit Ireland...


----------



## grizzly818

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Come to think of it, I wish I had friends.










What are these "friends" you speak of? Is it a new type of GPU or something?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


Yay! I've always wanted to visit Ireland...


I warn you; it's wet.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I will hold you to that.









And my TT PSU is doing just fine. Hasn't burst into flames yet.










You can ask some other OCNers, but I've put spare hardware into good homes









But no seriously. That PSU scares me. I feel as though it could kill the love of my life. 
Aka Hayley. Aka the Matrix. Aka Z.

And then everyone will cry.

Also our Folding Team would be devastated without their troll.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


You can ask some other OCNers, but I've put spare hardware into good homes









But no seriously. That PSU scares me. I feel as though it could kill the love of my life. 
Aka Hayley. Aka the Matrix. Aka Z.

And then everyone will cry.

Also our Folding Team would be devastated without their troll.


That was so heartwarming.









If I ever leave/get banned... someone make this my sig.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I warn you; it's wet.


My college campus is a swamp if that counts. Our student alumni union sinks a couple inches every couple years. XD


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


You can ask some other OCNers, but I've put spare hardware into good homes










I have a space PCI-E slot available.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That was so heartwarming.









If I ever leave/get banned... someone make this my sig.


Will do









I'll make sure to leave all Folding links And the Hayley club too









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I have a space PCI-E slot available.










I only have 2 spare GPU's on hand. And they are ATi.

HD2600 Pro that could use some baking. And a HD4650 that's in need or a re-cap


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I have a space PCI-E slot available.










I've got two spare PCIe slots, 3 if I remove this 4890


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I warn you; it's wet.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I have a space PCI-E slot available.










I have a 512mb 8800gt that I can't get to properly fold...








I get unstable_machine with the switches " -local -gpu 2 -forcegpu nvidia_g80"


----------



## LiLChris

Hey I will take those ATI cards, I will stick them in BOINC if there that bad in [email protected]








Also will benchmark them for our HWBOT team.

My 7350LE is going to get me a good amount of points once this war is over. 
When I say good, more than the 0.1 you get. Lol

Got it back from my friends rig I had lent it to him ages ago and he never uses it.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Hey I will take those ATI cards, I will stick them in BOINC if tsdfsadfasdfasdfasdgasfdga]


You killed it Chris...


----------



## A_Blind_Man

Awesome contest is off to an awesome start, also Z i think you forgot to put my totals under the team stats for the audio team


----------



## staryoshi

No mercy! Crush their spirit and nibble on their bones!







We're #5! We're #5!


----------



## lawrencendlw

Just looked at the update scores and go boxxy... Kill it guys. I apparently still have no score but that will change soon as my 260 is folding now.


----------



## alex4069

my gpu2 client ppd just dropped to half. Oh crap my gun jammed.


----------



## Trigunflame

Intel FTW! Hopefully we can catch up


----------



## mbudden

Must. Have. Updated. Stats.
NAO.


----------



## HSG502

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trigunflame*


Intel FTW! Hopefully we can catch up










What amazes me is how much the Boxxy and Hayley teams pulled out their backsides in such a small time frame.


----------



## lawrencendlw

It's the sheer numbers and the amount of gear that each person if folding with that's doing it. Intel is holding their own though. Pass over a 980x or 2 and I might be swayed over there for the next folding war lol...(shhh Boxxy peeps, I'm trying to get more fire power for us).

Hey I just saw your location HSG502 and so basically you are from no where? Aren't Kiwi's flightless birds in New Zealand?


----------



## HSG502

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*   Hey I just saw your location HSG502 and so basically you are from no where? Aren't Kiwi's flightless birds in New Zealand?  
In New Zealand, anything is possible









Proof:

  
 You Tube


----------



## mitchbowman

hayley FTW 
btw we *WILL* win


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


hayley FTW 
btw we *WILL* win


Denial is not just a river in Egypt.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Awww the poor bird just wanted to see what it was like to fly before he died







It almost got a tear out of me when the little bugger shed a tear but then I broke into uncontrollable laughter when he went thud. Maybe I'm just a little























Quote:



Originally Posted by *HSG502*


In New Zealand, anything is possible









Proof:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdUUx5FdySs


----------



## HSG502

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Awww the poor bird just wanted to see what it was like to fly before he died







It almost got a tear out of me when the little bugger shed a tear but then I broke into uncontrollable laughter when he went thud. Maybe I'm just a little
























It was meant to lighten the mood I think. To end on a funny note


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A_Blind_Man* 
Awesome contest is off to an awesome start, also Z i think you forgot to put my totals under the team stats for the audio team

Yup, sorry about that. It was counting both entries for the first update, but I ddin't change the formula for all other ones.









Fixed now...

And update incoming.


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## zodac

And this just in....

_Boxxy_ is in first by 5k points from _Hayley_.
Then _Intel_ another ~90k back, followed by the _Canucks_, a whopping 300k behind.








_AMD_ completes the top 5.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Go team Hayley!


----------



## mitchbowman

go boxxy...
i mean hayley


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## Fantasysage

Woooooo!


----------



## mitchbowman

CRAP
i just forgot about [email protected] using local time
i just set the time on my pc correct and lost 20k RAGE
*shoots self in foot*


----------



## Finrond

This is a savage battle between the top 2. back n forth, back n forth.

great fun, and lots of folding.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
CRAP
i just forgot about [email protected] using local time
i just set the time on my pc correct and losk 20k RAGE
*shoots self in foot*

Annnnnnd mitch just lost the contest for us


































































Edit: Forgot to mention... have you seen OCN's PPD the last couple days? HOLY SHEEP!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Annnnnnd mitch just lost the contest for us


































































Edit: Forgot to mention... have you seen OCN's PPD the last couple days? HOLY SHEEP!

Yup... best 2 days for OCN Folding eva!


----------



## mitchbowman

ohhh dont say that


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
ohhh dont say that

Hehe, kidding mitch. Cause we will win anyway!


----------



## staryoshi

I found out what a Boxxy was yesterday. What's a Hayley?


----------



## zodac

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hayley_williams


----------



## staryoshi

So she's an idol for lonely young men and Zodac?









I never thought Paramore was very good







She's done more than Boxxy at least.


----------



## mbudden

idol? what's so idolizing about hayley? other than she's just some fake red head that sings?


----------



## zodac

Yes... Boxxy is *far* more worthy.


----------



## mbudden

i didn't say that now did i?


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yes... Boxxy is *far* more worthy.









I knew it all along...


----------



## zodac

Ok, sorry everyone. The graph just won't update anymore.

I dunno why; it was working last night for the updates, but I've been trying since I updated the stats a couple of hours ago (changes the cells, made new sheets, made new charts, made a new spreadsheet), but I can't change the data for the chart after it's made.


----------



## Klue22

We can never forgive you...
jk


----------



## nckid4u

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ok, sorry everyone. The graph just won't update anymore.

I dunno why; it was working last night for the updates, but I've been trying since I updated the stats a couple of hours ago (changes the cells, made new sheets, made new charts, made a new spreadsheet), but I can't change the data for the chart after it's made.









We'll let it slide this time. Are you sure there is not a typo in there...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nckid4u* 
We'll let it slide this time. Are you sure there is not a typo in there...









Yeah, but I couldn't be bothered fixing it.









I might try coping a spreadsheet that uses the old graph format, and update that with FFW stats... if I can copy graphs, that might work.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I might try coping a spreadsheet that uses the old graph format, and update that with FFW stats... if I can copy graphs, that might work.









Nope... copied a spreadsheet, put in all the stats, and when I tried to change the data for the graph, I kept getting errors.

Hoping it's a temporary bug on Google's side that'll be fixed soon.


----------



## mbudden

Why not throw it into Excel, Graph it, Screen shot. Boom. Done.


----------



## zodac

And update the screenshot every 5 mins? I like the automation...

And it's more the fact that this time yesterday it was working fine. But it's stopped now.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
And update the screenshot every 5 mins? I like the automation...

And it's more the fact that this time yesterday it was working fine. But it's stopped now.

Obviously Z.

You don't need to do anything else or sleep


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Obviously Z.

You don't need to do anything else or sleep









Obviously.

But it's the _principle._


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Obviously.

But it's the _principle._

It's okay Z.

I love and appreciate all the work you do for us









And I shall defend you from everyone else with my angry fish


----------



## zodac

Exactly what I've been missing... a fish-wielding bodyguard.


----------



## mbudden

Like this Tator Tot?









But you don't have to update it every 5 seconds. Every 6 hours.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
And I shall defend you from everyone else with my angry fish


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Like this Tator Tot?









But you don't have to update it every 5 seconds. Every 6 hours.

If you mess with Z it'll be more like this


----------



## Pir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
If you mess with Z it'll be more like this









Tried finding a smily that would express what happens if anyone messes with Z, Couldn't find one scary enough.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pir* 
Tried finding a smily that would express what happens if anyone messes with Z, Couldn't find one scary enough.

I have plenty of picto-graphic-demonstrations.

Most do not abide by the Terms of Service.

So all I am allowed to say is that Z is heavily guarded. And no force in the universe would be able to harm Z as I will use the fabric of space & time to wring them out of existence before hand.


----------



## Pir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I have plenty of picto-graphic-demonstrations.

Most do not abide by the Terms of Service.

So all I am allowed to say is that Z is heavily guarded. And no force in the universe would be able to harm Z as I will use the fabric of space & time to wring them out of existence before hand.

Second this.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pir* 
Tried finding a smily that would express what happens if anyone messes with Z, Couldn't find one scary enough.

Haha have a look at this page:
http://planetsmilies.net/smilies/violent/


----------



## Pir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Klue22* 
Haha have a look at this page:
http://planetsmilies.net/smilies/violent/

Some disturbing smilies in there.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
It's okay Z.

I love and appreciate all the work you do for us









And I shall defend you from everyone else with my _angry_ fish









That fish looks like he's having a whale of a time (geddit







) , the chap wielding him however, not so cheery

The graph isn't needed, I understand numbers and which one's are bigger than others









Maybe you could rearrange the Team Stats list into a league table order, with highest at the top etc... ?? Just thinking if you're fiddling with the tables, that'd be a good amendment


----------



## $ilent

180 million points for ocn in october 2010, the best month since oct 2007, and we did 7 mil points in last 2 days, assuming it goes same we can expect up to 50 million points this week for the folding war, and my graph doesnt show it but im assuming that would be the best week ocn folding EVAAA


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$ilent* 
180 million points for ocn in october 2010, the best month since oct 2007, and we did 7 mil points in last 2 days, assuming it goes same we can expect up to 50 million points this week for the folding war, and my graph doesnt show it but im assuming that would be the best week ocn folding EVAAA

I hope for the day that we as OCN break 10mil PPD.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 
I hope for the day that we as OCN break 10mil PPD.

its possible i guess if everyoe happens to get a few bigadv units in at same time!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$ilent* 
its possible i guess if everyoe happens to get a few bigadv units in at same time!









I hope.


----------



## zodac

Gap between Hayley and Boxxy is down to 1.5k!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Gap between Hayley and Boxxy is down to 1.5k!









I'm back up, so it's not going to happen Hayley!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Gap between Hayley and Boxxy is down to 1.5k!









I find it amazing that the two teams are so close.


----------



## Drogue

Go go Mike!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
Go go Mike!

BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.

I'm going! I've also just donated an 8800GT to the FFW as a givaway.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
I find it amazing that the two teams are so close.

Yeah, madness, isn't it?


----------



## grillinman

Howsa come the 6pm slot is filled in? Did I miss something?

Timewarp...ARGH!!!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grillinman* 
Howsa come the 6pm slot is filled in? Did I miss something?

Timewarp...ARGH!!!!









GMT!

You know what... I'm gonna make everything GMT from now on. You'll go by my time and like it!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, madness, isn't it?

Madness, Madness, Madness!!!

I love Alec Guinness


----------



## grillinman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
GMT!

You know what... I'm gonna make everything GMT from now on. You'll go by my time and like it!

I most certainly will not!


----------



## zodac

Oh no?

We'll see come Foldathon time.


----------



## grillinman

Grrrr

I don't doubt that you'll do it but I definitely won't like it! GMT = GirlyManTime!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grillinman* 
Grrrr

I don't doubt that you'll do it but I definitely won't like it! GMT = GirlyManTime!









Go UTC then.

And UTC is GMT right now, so that works for me.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grillinman* 
Grrrr

I don't doubt that you'll do it but I definitely won't like it! GMT = GirlyManTime!









No, its GMT = Grillin Man Time!


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grillinman* 
Grrrr

I don't doubt that you'll do it but I definitely won't like it! GMT = GirlyManTime!









GMT = truth

I shout and swear at EOC every time I check my stats









Please make everytime GMT z


----------



## Pir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
GMT = truth

I shout and swear at EOC every time I check my stats









Please make everytime GMT z









Rather have GMT+1


----------



## zodac

The balance of power seems to be shifty back over the Atlantic.


----------



## $ilent

shifty shifty


----------



## mbudden

What was all this talk about Hayley beating Boxxy?
Like ohhhhh we beaaaatinnnnn youuuuu.
Now the tides are turned and I hear crickets.


----------



## grillinman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
The balance of power seems to be shifty back over the Atlantic.









Just wait until all of us "colonials" get off work! Then we'll see the time balance shift back! Mwahaha!


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grillinman* 
Just wait until all of us "colonials" get off work! Then we'll see the time balance shift back! Mwahaha!

Part-timers


----------



## grillinman

Well...I'm at work right now but I know most people can't surf OCN all day at work!

And for most Americans going to work isn't "going to the pub to have a warm pint" like it is in the UK.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
What was all this talk about Hayley beating Boxxy?
Like ohhhhh we beaaaatinnnnn youuuuu.
Now the tides are turned and I hear crickets.

Crickets implies no-one's saying anything (aside from crickets). I am saying plenty, in most threads.









Unless... are you calling me a cricket?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Crickets implies no-one's saying anything (aside from crickets). I am saying plenty, in most threads.









Unless... are you calling me a cricket?









chirp chirp.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 
chirp chirp.

I believe the term you're looking for is "chirrup", good sir.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I believe the term you're looking for is "chirrup", good sir.









Fine. CHIRRUP!


----------



## Drogue

It's almost time for me to roll the dice on another WU.

COME ON BIGADV!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
It's almost time for me to roll the dice on another WU.

COME ON BIGADV!

[PIKTUR]http







ICTUREdice.jpg[/IMG]

I like!


----------



## $ilent

A warm pint like in britain?....Are you mad?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$ilent* 
A warm pint like in britain?....Are you mad?

Eww a warm pint? Rather have a COLD pint, if you please.


----------



## grillinman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$ilent* 
A warm pint like in britain?....Are you mad?

That's not how ya'll rock it out there? I could have sworn beer is typically served warm in Europe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Eww a warm pint? Rather have a COLD pint, if you please.

Here here!


----------



## lawrencendlw

That's Germany that it's typically served warm.


----------



## Deathclaw

how long before i should see any results in hfm for smp client?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well it all depends on how long it takes your CPU takes to complete 1 percent. Just hit F6 every once and a while.


----------



## Deathclaw

40 mins and 0% = me worried


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*


40 mins and 0% = me worried


What's your WU #? (project number)


----------



## Deathclaw

...
project: 6053 (run 1, clone 54, gen 116)
...
completed 0 out of 500000 steps (0%)

hfm says:
Core GRO-A3
Core ID A3
P6053 (R1, C54, G116)
Credit 481


----------



## alex4069

I am back up running at full blast. Gun has been unjammed.


----------



## Deathclaw

ok, problem solved, it took 1h 10min to complete 1%


----------



## Drogue

What is your deadline and ETA?


----------



## alex4069

two guns now. SMP AND GPU. The claws are coming out.


----------



## lawrencendlw

His ETA wont be correct until 3%.


----------



## Deathclaw

deadline is in 70h, eta doesn't say...
edit:
i have gpu client working also, but it alone doesn't consume much of the processor time

i'm at 1% still, almost 2 hours later, judging by all i will complete about 70% by the deadline if i fold non-stop...


----------



## sks72

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deathclaw* 
ok, problem solved, it took 1h 10min to complete 1%

That's waaayy too long, it should be in the 6-8 min range. Are you also folding on that 5850?

EDIT: Just saw your reply, shut off the GPU and see what happens.


----------



## Deathclaw

did that now waiting for 10-15 min to see if anything changes


----------



## lawrencendlw

You might need to wait a percent or 2 to see if that had an effect on anything. Just shut down all non needed programs and leave it alone for a little while.


----------



## Deathclaw

ok, that was it, the gpu client held the smp down
now it says eta 11h, and is now at 4% ppd is 5280


----------



## nckid4u

Wow... tight race. Good times. I wonder who comes up with this stuff. Must be some kind of genius in the focus group. OCN vs TSC and now this... ...I bet the guy coming up with these ideas is just a humble guy who needs no recognition.


----------



## A_Blind_Man

WOOH Audio has the best score! in golf =(


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nckid4u*


Wow... tight race. Good times. I wonder who comes up with this stuff. Must be some kind of genius in the focus group. OCN vs TSC and now this... ...I bet the guy coming up with these ideas is just a humble guy who needs no recognition.


An unsung hero of the OCN team, no doubt.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


An unsung hero of the OCN team, no doubt.











Don't worry, I'll beat the drums slowly and play the pipes lowly.


----------



## mbudden

T minus less than 30 mins till new stats


----------



## zodac

Nah, I need to wait for Stanford to finish updating, so I won't get them up until ~20 past.


----------



## mbudden

Zodac be slackingggggg.







jkjk.


----------



## aznofazns

Wow #1 and #2 are sooo close. I just stopped folding (for Boxxy) temporarily to bench my brand new 6870, but I'll definitely start it back up once I'm done. I'd be ashamed if my points alone caused our team's loss.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*


Wow #1 and #2 are sooo close. I just stopped folding (for Boxxy) temporarily to bench my brand new 6870, but I'll definitely start it back up once I'm done. I'd be ashamed if my points alone caused our team's loss.


Mannnnnnnn, you see how close we are? We can't afford to have you benching your 6870!

Don't make me find you. And beat you!


----------



## zodac

Update just in!

_Boxxy's_ lead extends to 30k.








_Intel _close to within 60k of _Hayley_.
The _DOU_ are only ~70k from _AMD_ in 5th.
_Benchmarkers_ are *just *140pts from 11th.

See you all tomorrow for the next update.


----------



## Drogue

Holy PPD Batman! 30k lead.

THAT'S what I'm talkin' bout.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Holy PPD Batman! 30k lead.

THAT'S what I'm talkin' bout.











My rig is back on and ready to rumble. Hopefully that 30k becomes 20k... then 10k... then 0.... then -10k...


----------



## pioneerisloud

That's okay, I'm putting up about 7k PPD now for Boxxy again







.


----------



## Mikezilla

YES! GO BOXXY! /caps


----------



## Jplaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


My rig is back on and ready to rumble. Hopefully that 30k becomes 20k... then 10k... then 0.... then -10k...










You should be folding for AMD


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jplaz*


You should be folding for AMD










I don't mind it.


----------



## HSG502

Team Intel won't go down without taking atleast one of the fanboy hayley or boxxy teams with us!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HSG502*


Team Intel won't go down without taking atleast one of the fanboy hayley or boxxy teams with us!










Orly?


----------



## mbudden

All that smack talking that the Hayley team is using, and yet they are coming up short.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Orly?










You know they're taking Hayley right?


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jplaz*


You should be folding for AMD










Maybe so, but I'm just your average young guy with a flavish attraction to girl celebrities, now, aren't I--








Really long weekend coming up, which means for tomorrow and the next day and the next I am going to be folding all day


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


All that smack talking that the Hayley team is using, and yet they are coming up short.


Unless I'm mistaken, the War isn't over yet.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


You know they're taking Hayley right?


They'd have to come first for that... not likely.


----------



## bakageta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


That's okay, I'm putting up about 7k PPD now for Boxxy again







.


And another 27k ppd from me... I was out for 12 hours yesterday dealing with all kinds of problems on my new system, and then I was in such a rush to get some sleep before work that I forgot to stop my fresh windows install from putting the pc to sleep, wasting another 12 hours today...









It's all sorted now, thankfully. I think the backlight on my lcd is starting to die, such bad timing after I just blew money on new hardware, but at least it'll keep folding either way...


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Unless I'm mistaken, the War isn't over yet.











You ARE mistaken. The war was over before it began.

All hail Boxxy.


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


You ARE mistaken. The war was over before it began.

All hail Boxxy.











You must of forgotten us Intel guys are all running bigadv, so when the second round of bigadv's hit we'll bury both the Hayley and Boxxy teams.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sks72*


You must of forgotten us Intel guys are all running bigadv, so when the second round of bigadv's hit we'll bury both the Hayley and Boxxy teams.


You mean you all currently have bigadv's folding?


----------



## Trigunflame

I'm 50% into one atm


----------



## grizzly818

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


You mean you all currently have bigadv's folding?


Well, mine drops in about 3 and a half hours


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trigunflame*


I'm 50% into one atm











Quote:



Originally Posted by *grizzly818*


Well, mine drops in about 3 and a half hours

















This is not good.

I'm dumpin' a 6061 in an hour and a half. Crossin' my fingers for a bigadv.. again.


----------



## Mikezilla

Yay or Neigh guys? It'll end up being a file server too!


----------



## Tator Tot

That PSU is way overkill for those 4 GPU's.


----------



## louze001

Team Intel FTW!!!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


That PSU is way overkill for those 4 GPU's.


I'm still considering 580's... >.>

But, please do suggest another.

ALSO, who is markt folding under?


----------



## Drogue

If you're going to spend that much on video cards, why not go another couple hundred and get 2 580's?

Unless it's going to be a folding rig of course., Then 4 is better than 2.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


If you're going to spend that much on video cards, why not go another couple hundred and get 2 580's?

Unless it's going to be a folding rig of course., Then 4 is better than 2.


Folding rig.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


I'm still considering 580's... >.>

But, please do suggest another.

ALSO, who is markt folding under?


580's only do about 10% better at folding than the 480.
So I'd say get 4 470's rather than 2 580's.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


Folding rig.










I wonder how well the 1080T does folding vs an i7.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


580's only do about 10% better at folding than the 480.
So I'd say get 4 470's rather than 2 580's.

I wonder how well the 1080T does folding vs an i7.


I'll look into 470's, but isn't Nvidia releasing 570's in the next quarter?


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


ALSO, who is markt folding under?


I think he was ordered by one of his kids to fold for Boxxy.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


I think he was ordered by one of his kids to fold for Boxxy.










YES! Success!


----------



## HSG502

Sooo Z, are updates on GMT now or????


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HSG502*


Sooo Z, are updates on GMT now or????


Yes. GMT.
She said it usually takes Stanford 20 mins to get everything settled.
So she usually has results up by :30 after set time.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well if we get anything more than 1 million points for this update then we will break another OCN record. This is definitely worthy of some sig badges... come on editors and mods


----------



## HSG502

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Yes. GMT.
She said it usually takes Stanford 20 mins to get everything settled.
So she usually has results up by :30 after set time.


Cheers buddy. Set up another clock on my windows clock =P now I know exactly when it should be coming in









And I'd be pretty keen for a sig badge lol

EDIT: Didn't the single core clients used to give out more than just 69 points per wu? I remember my laptop (how ever cruddy) used to get around 300+ PPD now I'm only getting 160 =[


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HSG502*


Cheers buddy. Set up another clock on my windows clock =P now I know exactly when it should be coming in









And I'd be pretty keen for a sig badge lol


You're welcome.
I have the same.
Eastern Standard Time, Greenwich Mean Time & Pacific Standard Time
My time & Z's update time.


----------



## HSG502

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


You're welcome.
I have the same.
Eastern Standard Time, Greenwich Mean Time & Pacific Standard Time
My time & Z's update time.


Okay now I'm not sure if I set it right









Or is Z just late?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Z's probably asleep.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Z's probably asleep.


Z sleeps?


----------



## lawrencendlw

That's right... we need pictures or it didn't happen lol.


----------



## Drogue

I had a dream last night that Z was a girl. I know, it's creepy.

I spend way too much time on here.


----------



## mbudden

2 updates down.
That sleepy head needs to wake up.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

need mas updates!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
You're welcome.
I have the same.
Eastern Standard Time, Greenwich Mean Time & Pacific Standard Time
My time & Z's update time.

Same. I've got GMT, Eastern and Pacific time clocks.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *HSG502* 
Okay now I'm not sure if I set it right









Or is Z just late?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
Z's probably asleep.

Sleep... out stalking people. Something like that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HobieCat* 
Z sleeps?










Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
That's right... we need pictures or it didn't happen lol.

You are *not* getting pictures of me. Stop it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
I had a dream last night that Z was a girl. I know, it's creepy.

I spend way too much time on here.










You do... it worries me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
2 updates down.
That sleepy head needs to wake up.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru* 
need mas updates!

Sorry... was busy for the last update, but here it is.









_Boxxy_ lead _Intel_ by 16k! _







_
_Hayley_ are another *_calculates_* 165k behind.








The _DOU_ are just 2.5k behind _AMD_ now in the battle for 5th place.
Only 29k between _Networking_ and _Photography_ for 9th.

Let's get moving Hayley Folders!


----------



## AMD SLI guru




----------



## Mikezilla

Go Boxxy, go Boxxy, go Boxxy.


----------



## grizzly818

Here comes Intel. Told you guys we weren't going down without a fight!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 
Go Boxxy, go Boxxy, go Boxxy.

I really hope you're not dancing too.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *grizzly818* 
Here comes Intel. Told you guys we weren't going down without a fight!









Still plenty of time to fudge the stats for the Hayley team to get back into this.


----------



## grizzly818

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
_Boxxy_ lead _Intel_ by 36k! _







_

Looking at the stats again, it seems Intel is only behind by 16k


----------



## zodac

Sorry... I must be thinking about tonight's update.


----------



## SpcCdr

Lord Zod,
any chance of having the google stats list sorted by points (per team) rather than by name.
Should be just a one-click jobby for ya.

I mean the FFW is a competition (and see how OCN's total PPD has skyrocketed) how about introducing a little *inter*team competition?

Tis but a thought, but, maybe if the listing was by points and people can quickly and easily see how well (or poorly) they are doing... it might provide some incentive to fold MOAR!

Cheers


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpcCdr* 
Lord Zod,
any chance of having the google stats list sorted by points (per team) rather than by name.
Should be just a one-click jobby for ya.

I mean the FFW is a competition (and see how OCN's total PPD has skyrocketed) how about introducing a little *inter*team competition?

Tis but a thought, but, maybe if the listing was by points and people can quickly and easily see how well (or poorly) they are doing... it might provide some incentive to fold MOAR!

Cheers









1) Will add league table now.









2) You mean like this?


----------



## zodac

Ok, I removed the graph (since I can't update it any more anyway), and replaced it with team stats by position.









I think it'd look better on top actually... Gonna go do that.


----------



## ColdRush

What is this!?!?! People have 0s?!?!?!?

I vote to remove them.


----------



## zodac

They might show up later.


----------



## Magus2727

Can you add a column with with the totals for each member in the teams so we can see how we rank within the teams?


----------



## zodac

I'm on it.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpcCdr* 
Lord Zod,
any chance of having the google stats list sorted by points (per team) rather than by name.
Should be just a one-click jobby for ya.

I mean the FFW is a competition (and see how OCN's total PPD has skyrocketed) how about introducing a little *inter*team competition?

Tis but a thought, but, maybe if the listing was by points and people can quickly and easily see how well (or poorly) they are doing... it might provide some incentive to fold MOAR!

Cheers









I like this idea








Could also sort the individual team members points (inter team competition) and maybe show stats for all FFW folders (Like a regular foldathon)


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I really hope you're not dancing too.

















What if I was?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
I like this idea








Could also sort the individual team members points (inter team competition) and maybe show stats for all FFW folders (Like a regular foldathon)

Yup, just added rankings for each team. What do you guys think?

Disclaimer: If you don't like it, don't post.


----------



## Magus2727

Stats Look Beautiful Z!!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 







What if I was?

Our friendship is over.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
Stats Look Beautiful Z!!!

Thanks.









Anyway, all rankings are added now. Enjoy.


----------



## Mikezilla

But but but...








Whyy???


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Anyway, all rankings are added now. Enjoy.









Nice job on the stats Zodac! Looks like team Intel is set for the win!


----------



## sstnt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
Nice job on the stats Zodac! Looks like team Intel is set for the win!









Great folding, louze001! And great comeback by TEAM INTEL! Only 16k pnts back in 2nd place.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
Nice job on the stats Zodac! Looks like team Intel is set for the win!









gj louze, nice to see everyone pulling together and putting in big for the competition!


----------



## kRze.baLLiN!

Nice work zodac.


----------



## omega17

woop woop, cheers for doing a league-table style view z









Although I'm not too chuffed at where Team Hayley are right now









Dammit Stanford; let me fold on my toaster!


----------



## HSG502

What did I tell you about Team Intel Z


----------



## zodac

Update in ~10 minutes.

Prepare thyselves.


----------



## Pir

I'm so exited


----------



## $ilent

im excited, i think its time to put the hayley and boxxy teams to shame, and let the intel big boys through


----------



## zodac

And here we go...

No change in the rankings it seems. _Boxxy_ have a ~20k lead over _Intel_ though. _Hayley_ down to 180k behind _Intel_ in 3rd.

Tight battle in 5th and 6th too... _AMD_ and _DOU_ have just 16k between them.


----------



## Finrond

In honor of Hayley I bought a Paramore album last night.


----------



## $ilent

so then Zodac, it seems Intel are just too strong for you loverboys


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
In honor of Hayley I bought a Paramore album last night.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *$ilent* 
so then Zodac, it seems Intel are just too strong for you loverboys









Yeah, you're right. I forgot the War ended tonight.

Oh wait...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, you're right. I forgot the War ended tonight.

Oh wait...

Dunno Zodac, it is looking rather bleak. Basically we need to go hijack louze's and mklvotep's rigs and put them to use on our team. Notice how I didn't say sabotage, we still want the science to get done! (so we can make a neat gun, for the people who are still alive).


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Dunno Zodac, it is looking rather bleak. Basically we need to go hijack louze's and mklvotep's rigs and put them to use on our team. Notice how I didn't say sabotage, we still want the science to get done! (so we can make a neat gun, for the people who are still alive).

See, I probably could get Mark to switch over to Hayley, but then his daughters might kill him.

And I kinda like Mark, so I don't want that to happen.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 









Yeah, you're right. I forgot the War ended tonight.

Oh wait...









i love how sarcastic you are


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
See, I probably could get Mark to switch over to Hayley, but then his daughters might kill him.

And I kinda like Mark, so I don't want that to happen.









lol why would his daughters kill him?


----------



## zodac

His daughters are making him Fold for Boxxy.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
His daughters are making him Fold for Boxxy.

Ew, have him switch over just a couple clients then :-D

make sure hes sneaky about it!


----------



## zodac

And have him lie to his family?









I'll PM him now.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
And have him lie to his family?









I'll PM him now.









Epic.

Also, I hate you for making me semi obsessed with hayley. I was hunting youtube for interviews with her all day yesterday.


----------



## zodac

Hate me, or love me?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Hate me, or love me?









Maybe a little of both.

Fired up my GT 130m client last night. Good for a solid 1600ppd @ 1700 shaders. Woot, go 32 shader cores!


----------



## mbudden

Owch. Intel's BigAdv's creamed Hayley.
Let's hope they don't drop any more anytime soon.


----------



## $ilent

lol i got one inbound in t-12 hours


----------



## mbudden

That's not good.
Every update Intel goes up by 200k.
Same with Boxxy.
So this is a neck and neck race between Boxxy and Intel now.

Hayley gets 100k every update.
From what I see, unless Hayley team pulls out some miracle, they will be sitting in third.


----------



## Finrond

Here is what HFM looks like at home now:


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
From what I see, unless Hayley team pulls out some miracle, they will be sitting in third.

Oh, I can work miracles alright.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Here is what HFM looks like at home now:

I wouldn't even attempt to fold on the 130M, 5 Min TPF's 8 hours? for something that gets a few more PPD than a PS3? Not worth it to me.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
I wouldn't even attempt to fold on the 130M, 5 Min TPF's 8 hours? for something that gets a few more PPD than a PS3? Not worth it to me.

I Fold on my PS3.

And Folded on my PD for quite some time.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
I wouldn't even attempt to fold on the 130M, 5 Min TPF's 8 hours? for something that gets a few more PPD than a PS3? Not worth it to me.

Why not? 1600 ppd is 1600 ppd. Only doing it during the competition anyway. besides its on a laptop so it hardly uses any more power, especially since i took the battery out.

Besides, the ps3 will use 100+ watts to get that ppd (depending on which revision you have), while this will use... maybe 35 - 40 watts.

Heres something even more savage (HFM @ work): check out the Pent D


----------



## $ilent

Zodac what ppd should i expect from an i5 750 at 4ghz? I was thinking cos its quad it should be good, but I swear i checked my bros pc and its only like 3,000ppd, and im also positive its running advmethods. What else can i do to speed it up? Can it run bigadv? what should i put smp as?


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *$ilent* 
Zodac what ppd should i expect from an i5 750 at 4ghz? I was thinking cos its quad it should be good, but I swear i checked my bros pc and its only like 3,000ppd, and im also positive its running advmethods. What else can i do to speed it up? Can it run bigadv? what should i put smp as?

should get decent PPD, more then 3k. SMP -4

No, it can't run bigadv, you need 8 cores (real or virtual).

If it is a 670x WU it may be getting crappy PPD from that.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

On my 760 @ 4.0 I've been running anywhere from 7,400 -12,XXX PPD depending on WU.


----------



## $ilent

hmmmm interesting, i need to get on my bros pc and check settings!


----------



## sstnt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


lol i got one inbound in t-12 hours


Yep, I've got TWO due tomorrow, total >150k pnts!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

The Canadian team is 4th and looks like we may stay there forever.








3rd place will be tough for us to overcome and 5th place will have a hard time catching us.


----------



## zodac

Remember though, we're only halfway through the War. Plenty of points to be made before we're finished.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


The Canadian team is 4th and looks like we may stay there forever.








3rd place will be tough for us to overcome and 5th place will have a hard time catching us.










We're in 4th and thats with half as many folders as the top 3 teams, just imagine what we could do with double the folders.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Remember though, we're only halfway through the War. Plenty of points to be made before we're finished.










We definitely won't be giving up, we will fight to the bitter end.









Team Canada still has a few surprises up our sleeves.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


We definitely won't be giving up, we will fight to the bitter end.









Team Canada still has a few surprises up our sleeves.










Canada haz ninjas!

I call that cheating


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Canada haz ninjas!

I call that cheating



















But they are Canadian ninja's so they are very polite when they attack.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Canada haz ninjas!

I call that cheating



















Yeah, Newbie, ninjas are against the rules.

Canada is disqualified.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, Newbie, ninjas are against the rules.

Canada is disqualified.

I am sure that you would love to disqualify us, its the only way to guarantee that we don't beat Hayley


----------



## zodac

If it makes you feel better, I'll disqualify the Modders too. They have no hope of passing us anyway.

Hope you don't feel discriminated against now.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


If it makes you feel better, I'll disqualify the Modders too. They have no hope of passing us anyway.

Hope you don't feel discriminated against now.


Anyone with undisclosed quantities of ninjas; it's only fair


----------



## Trigunflame

Bored. Would be nice if we had the team data from 8-10th as well ;p


----------



## monsterrose

Go Green Dragons Go


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trigunflame*


Bored. Would be nice if we had the team data from 8-10th as well ;p











Awesome graph, thanks for that!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finrond*


Awesome graph, thanks for that!


This.

Shows how far Hayley is behind.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Expect another 17-20k PPD from me come tomorrow







My 480 is incoming. Hopefully someone at eVGA screwed up and accidentally sent me a 580 instead lol. Or maybe they screwed up like some other people that I have heard of and accidentally sent me 2 cards instead of 1







that would be nice...


----------



## .nikon

Wow audio is doing horrible.


----------



## mitchbowman

quick question guys 
do you think a Athlon II 640 would be overkill for a gpu folding farm ?


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


quick question guys 
do you think a Athlon II 640 would be overkill for a gpu folding farm ?


Wait... wut? I don't even...


----------



## muels7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


quick question guys 
do you think a Athlon II 640 would be overkill for a gpu folding farm ?


Uh no such thing as overkill when it comes to folding. To answer your question, no. Especially with gpu3, you need a decent cpu since the gpu3 WUs tend to use a lot more cpu than gpu2.


----------



## mitchbowman

cool thanks


----------



## kurt_02f150

May be a dumb question but how to i officially join a team? I'm no power user but i would like to fold for a team other than "0"


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

The Dutchies are still at the 6th position right behind the dragons


----------



## pioneerisloud

Alright! Got my rig stable, started up the clients again!!!! Clocks are in my sig, I'm expecting around 6-7k PPD till this contest is over <img src="/images/smilies/tongue.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Stick Out Tongue" class="inlineimg" />.


----------



## $ilent

<div style="margin:20px; margin-top:5px; ">
<div class="smallfont" style="margin-bottom:2px">Quote:</div>
<table cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="99%">
<tr>
<td class="alt2" style="border:1px inset">

<div>
Originally Posted by <strong>kurt_02f150</strong>
<a href="showthread.php?s=5bd08cb0a2becf66ff9a516b8d226d15&p=11292407#post11292407" rel="nofollow"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif" border="0" alt="View Post" /></a>
</div>
<div style="font-style:italic">May be a dumb question but how to i officially join a team? I'm no power user but i would like to fold for a team other than "0"</div>

</td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>if you wanna join ocn, just set your team number as 37726. If your trying to join this folding war, dont think you can sign ups closed <img src="/images/smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## LiLChris

<div style="margin:20px; margin-top:5px; ">
<div class="smallfont" style="margin-bottom:2px">Quote:</div>
<table cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="99%">
<tr>
<td class="alt2" style="border:1px inset">

<div>
Originally Posted by <strong>$ilent</strong>
<a href="showthread.php?s=5bd08cb0a2becf66ff9a516b8d226d15&p=11292574#post11292574" rel="nofollow"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif" border="0" alt="View Post" /></a>
</div>
<div style="font-style:italic">if you wanna join ocn, just set your team number as 37726. If your trying to join this folding war, dont think you can sign ups closed <img src="/images/smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" /></div>

</td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>Oops wrong tab...<br />
<br />
You can still join a team if you change your name to there team name & passkey.


----------



## mbudden

I thought Z said that wasn't allowed?


----------



## zodac

Nah, using the team name is fine, they just need to submit proof.<br />
<br />
I'm not taking any new sign ups though, since I need to change the stats every time in that case.


----------



## Drogue

So are we gonna have a war like this every month?

And what of this project you have in the works? Spill some beans?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


So are we gonna have a war like this every month?

And what of this project you have in the works? Spill some beans?


I'll be honest; I planned for this to be an annual event. It's a nice slot; 6 months after/before the CC.

But since it's been so much fun, I might bring it back sooner.

There is another event on the cards... I just need to find some time to actually work out the details first though.


----------



## $ilent

ah right i see, so people can join the general teams, i.e intel team







however they cant join and fold under thier own name?


----------



## Drogue

I can't wait to do the CC. I know nothing about it, but I want a badge. A WINNERS badge!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

The CC is a race to 20 mil vs other teams, like eVGA, TSC and so on.

Would be a bit boring now though, eVGA would have 20 mil in just 1.5 days


----------



## AblueXKRS

At rough estimate, how much PPD would my sigrig produce running flat out?


----------



## zodac

i7 @ 4Ghz (on -bigadv) - 35k.
3x480s - 50k

Together, 70-80k (since the GPUs will take a bit off the CPU).


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


The CC is a race to 20 mil vs other teams, like eVGA, TSC and so on.

Would be a bit boring now though, eVGA would have 20 mil in just 1.5 days











Sounds like fun. Even though eVGA would win, it would still be fun to knock out second.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I'm slow









@ Drogue, eVGA will win indeed, not really a fair race


----------



## zodac

It wasn't fun last year, let me tell you.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It wasn't fun last year, let me tell you.


Tell me.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Z, as participant I had a lot of fun. And it made me start folding, like a lot of us.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


I can't wait to do the CC. I know nothing about it, but I want a badge. A WINNERS badge!


Hit 1 million points.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Tell me.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Z, as participant I had a lot of fun. And it made me start folding, like a lot of us.


Don't get me wrong, it was fun to take part (my first CC too). But we knew from before the beginning, it wasn't in our hands. If Evga got 60% of their Folders to switch to the CC name, we were gonna struggle to catch them.

And they got more than 60%.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I agree with you about that, though we still put up a nice race, even though we knew we couldnt catch them.


----------



## HSG502

What's this with you folks talking like this is about to finish? Intel still has to win remember?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

And the Dutchies need to overtake AMD too


----------



## Extreme Newbie

And the Canadian's need to overtake Hayley too


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


And the Canadian's need to overtake Hayley too










True.

I mean, Intel passed Hayley.


----------



## HSG502

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


And the Dutchies need to overtake AMD too










Well I'll point you to a post I made earlier. You should pass them no problem










http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post11263627


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HSG502*


Well I'll point you to a post I made earlier. You should pass them no problem









http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post11263627


----------



## H-man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HSG502*


Well I'll point you to a post I made earlier. You should pass them no problem









http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post11263627


Wrath just overclocked itself to 9001 Mhz out of anger, and it is somehow stable.

jk


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats just over 9000.. You are not safe yet! You need at least 9009mhz to win this!


----------



## mbudden

Hey Z.
Hurry with the results. 
hehe.


----------



## zodac

Less than 10 mins.

I am ready with all applications and tabs open.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Less than 10 mins.

I am ready with all applications and tabs open.










I'll stay up for that update, only 5 hours sleep left lol


----------



## Trigunflame

I'll update my chart (& maybe add a new one) when you do


----------



## zodac

And the _Dutch_ pass _AMD!_ *DOU passes AMD!*

Oh, and _Boxxy _leads by 120k.

But look! _Photography_ pass _Networking!_

Hectic, right?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

And well done Photography


----------



## Mikezilla

YES! Go us!


----------



## Epona

Looks to me like Boxxy leads by 20k...


----------



## mbudden

Not updated yet.


----------



## mbudden

Woot. 120K ahead.


----------



## zodac

Added a couple new columns to the League table. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Epona

Ah, I see now. :0


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Added a couple new columns to the League table. Hope you enjoy.










I enjoy








Thanks for the update z


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Added a couple new columns to the League table. Hope you enjoy.










Sweet! Nice work Z. Keep it up.


----------



## bakageta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Added a couple new columns to the League table. Hope you enjoy.










You can never have enough stats...


----------



## HobieCat

I think louze001 might be sandbagging to make for a more dramatic victory for the intel team. I've seen him put up 600K in foldathons, and yet he's *only* put up 516K so far


----------



## HSG502

Cheers mate.


----------



## Finrond

Nice new columns! Louze, you know you want to switch teams to hayley.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


I think louze001 might be sandbagging to make for a more dramatic victory for the intel team. I've seen him put up 600K in foldathons, and yet he's *only* put up 516K so far










Don't worry we have Markt on standby.


----------



## Trigunflame




----------



## kurt_02f150

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nah, using the team name is fine, they just need to submit proof.

I'm not taking any new sign ups though, since I need to change the stats every time in that case.


Is there just a general group that most contribute to? I wasn't too concerned with this specific battle but on occasion i will leave 14 core2duo's running for a week or so and most weekends. Nothing fancy but it adds up i guess. I just wanted it to go to a team instead. as long as it ain't no stinkin amd using team.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurt_02f150*


Is there just a general group that most contribute to? I wasn't too concerned with this specific battle but on occasion i will leave 14 core2duo's running for a week or so and most weekends. Nothing fancy but it adds up i guess. I just wanted it to go to a team instead. as long as it ain't no stinkin amd using team.










In that case, just fold for the cause with Team 37726. That is the OCN in general team (what we all fold for). You'll eventually get a postbit and team ranking once you contribute enough.


----------



## zodac

Well... there is an Intel team.









And you have a PD 805! You have an awesome chip right there.


----------



## kurt_02f150

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


In that case, just fold for the cause with Team 37726. That is the OCN in general team (what we all fold for). You'll eventually get a postbit and team ranking once you contribute enough.


Thats what i was looking for. Thanks.


----------



## kurt_02f150

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well... there is an Intel team.









And you have a PD 805! You have an awesome chip right there.










Well actually i have just returned to ocn after being gone fore several years. The machine in my sig was unfortunately dismantled several years ago. Who knew that just six months after paying over $500 for a 7800GTX that i would struggle to get $150 for it.

I have a new machine in the works but i am still trying to iron out the details. No more gaming but i need a serious media server. (is that an oxymoron?)

I did love the 805 tho. It sure took a beating and kept on rolling


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well... there is an Intel team.









And you have a PD 805! You have an awesome chip right there.










What about a PD 860?


----------



## zodac

Ew... no.


----------



## soulster

nice graphs Trigun


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


I think louze001 might be sandbagging to make for a more dramatic victory for the intel team. I've seen him put up 600K in foldathons, and yet he's *only* put up 516K so far










A few of my i7's are stuck with bigadv's that wont finish in time. Fermi farm is in full action though. Current ppd = 220k


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ew... no.


Really?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


Really? 


Sorry. 805 or death.

In your case, this means death.


----------



## KOBALT

so how bout a forum wars sigbit like the chimpchallenge and [email protected] millionaires...


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Sorry. 805 or death.

In your case, this means death.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


A few of my i7's are stuck with bigadv's that wont finish in time. Fermi farm is in full action though. Current ppd = 220k










I need to find a way to make up some ground on you.








My current ppd = 217k


----------



## .nikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KOBALT*


so how bout a forum wars sigbit like the chimpchallenge and [email protected] millionaires...










Totally agree with that.


----------



## franz

I should have joined the Intel team. Seeing Boxxy in first place makes me sad.....


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


I should have joined the Intel team. Seeing Boxxy in first place makes me sad.....


You can still join under the team name, we would appriciate the help.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sks72*


You can still join under the team name, we would appriciate the help.


No.


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


No.


Yes


----------



## HSG502

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sks72*


Yes


Yes
Yes
Yes
Ohh....









*ehem*

Oh hai


----------



## lawrencendlw

WOW







I'm going to lock the doors and windows tonight for sure....


----------



## alex4069

why would my gpu2 client go from 10+ppd/mhz to 5+ppd/mhz? i can not figure it out. I looked a afterburner and it was showing 99% usage on but only 800 mhz usage on shader clock.


----------



## $ilent

nice stats update, i notice intel bout 110k behind, good thing me an sstnt have 3 bigadv units coming in soon


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex4069* 
why would my gpu2 client go from 10+ppd/mhz to 5+ppd/mhz? i can not figure it out. I looked a afterburner and it was showing 99% usage on but only 800 mhz usage on shader clock.

because it will have picked up a different work unit that takes longer, and as such it takes longer to complete, so your ppd is lower and then the points per mhz will be lower too.


----------



## alex4069

Ok. Thanks. Thought I might have changed something.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex4069* 
why would my gpu2 client go from 10+ppd/mhz to 5+ppd/mhz? i can not figure it out. I looked a afterburner and it was showing 99% usage on but only 800 mhz usage on shader clock.

This is probably because you had too high of an overclock and your card is now running in low power 3d mode. restart the computer to fix, and drop your shaders down a notch or 2.


----------



## grizzly818

Wow, we had a 7.5 Mil point day yesterday. That's pretty flippin' awesome.


----------



## zodac

Ok... 12pm update on it's way.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ok... 12pm update on it's way.









Geeze Zodac. You're 2 hours late.


----------



## zodac

I wasn't around to update the stats.









At least I got the 6am stats in early, right?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I wasn't around to update the stats.









At least I got the 6am stats in early, right?

Quite true. I was surprised.
Usually you do 6am/12pm at the same time.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Quite true. I was surprised.
Usually you do 6am/12pm at the same time.









Usually I'm not up until after the 12pm update.









Today I was out, so did the 6am one quickly, and am now struggling to find the 12pm one.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Usually I'm not up until after the 12pm update.









Today I was *out*, so did the 6am one quickly, and am now struggling to find the 12pm one.









You go out?!?!?!?
lol jk.

Hurry up.
Snap snap. Get to it.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
You go out?!?!?!?

Yup... was liasing with other Folders.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yup... was liasing with other Folders.









Who's lame....








jk lol


----------



## mbudden

Nooooooooo.


----------



## zodac

Update!

*INTEL ARE IN FIRST!







*

_AMD_ have passed _DOU_ to take back 5th!

I'm using too many exclamation marks!


----------



## Pir




----------



## mbudden

Blasphemy.
Boxxy will go back to the top


----------



## zodac

Nevah.


----------



## mbudden

17.7K for stock 580. @1594 shaders
18.5K for OC'd 580 @1700 shaders

looks to me like it will be a nice folding card.


----------



## Drenlin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pir*


----------



## k4m1k4z3




----------



## sstnt

All Hail (or Oh, He!!) the BLUE TEAM, TEAM INTEL!


----------



## jck

UPDATE: I just dropped ~10k last update...next update, about another 80k-85k...


----------



## tismon




----------



## sstnt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 









UPDATE: I just dropped ~10k last update...next update, about another 80k-85k...









Oh, yo....I drop my 2686 in 3.5 hrs for 90k pnts from my 980X....then another from my 975 in 11 hrs for 65k pnts. All for INTEL!


----------



## zodac

You know, I'm regretting posting this thread here and not in the Folding section.

Very few Editor powers.


----------



## mbudden

Sucksssss forrrr youuuu


----------



## zodac

I know.


----------



## sks72

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Update!

*INTEL ARE IN FIRST!







*

_AMD_ have passed _DOU_ to take back 5th!

I'm using too many exclamation marks!











Hopefully we have more bigadv's on the way, I switched to SMP because I could not get a bigadv.


----------



## kRze.baLLiN!

Yet another lead change! What time/date is this contest over?

louze is carrying intel on his back.


----------



## zodac

3 days, 2hrs until final update.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sstnt* 
Oh, yo....I drop my 2686 in 3.5 hrs for 90k pnts from my 980X....then another from my 975 in 11 hrs for 65k pnts. All for INTEL!









Hm...cool...i drop a bigadv in 1.5 hours...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You know, I'm regretting posting this thread here and not in the Folding section.

Very few Editor powers.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Sucksssss forrrr youuuu


----------



## Trigunflame

#1st...??? Woot. My bigadv drop last night came in handy after all XD.
Will update graphs again in a few min.


----------



## Finrond

Can't wait for this next update. My prediction: Intel goes farther ahead.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Team Boxxy is doing well....


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Can't wait for this next update. My prediction: Intel goes farther ahead.

You got that right!!!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I have 3 -bigadv wu's running right now








Completion in 10hrs, 13hrs and 29 hrs.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Can't wait for this next update. My prediction: Intel goes farther ahead.

Meh... some lucky bigadv's. It's an exciting race, no doubt. I have a bigadv gonna drop for Boxxy on the last day.


----------



## flipd

No 67xx WUs so far. The moment I get one, I think we're falling on last place. =/


----------



## AyeYo

I'm still flooded with crappy 494's on all my GPU's. I have a GTX470 sitting in a UPS box at my mom's house, but I've been sick and haven't made it over there yet.


----------



## Finrond

Yesterday I had all 494's on 4 gpu's and all 670x's on 4 cpus

It sucked.


----------



## Finrond

Good God a 1.4 mill update for OCN on EOC. That's Gnarly.


----------



## grizzly818

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Good God a 1.4 mill update for OCN on EOC. That's Gnarly.

We were 5 WUs away from crunching 1000. That's pretty insane.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finrond* 
Good God a 1.4 mill update for OCN on EOC. That's Gnarly.

And 3.6 months to overtake 3rd. That down from 5.5 months before the war.


----------



## Trigunflame

Alright, updated yet again (yes, after Zodac posted below)


----------



## mbudden

We went from a overtake in 4.5 months, to 3.4 months. Wow.


----------



## zodac

Update:

_Boxxy_ take back first place!









That's about it really...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Update:

_Boxxy_ take back first place!









That's about it really...


SHAZAAAM! Hayley caught up a little too!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Zodac, your sig quote is awesome....


----------



## Mikezilla

Holy crap. That was a good update!


----------



## Drenlin

Agreed. We're pulling away form the Dutch again.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Zodac, your sig quote is awesome....










I know, right?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


Holy crap. That was a good update!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drenlin*


Agreed. We're pulling away form the Dutch again.










Forget the Dutch... 1.48mil for OCN!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


1.48mil for OCN!










I KNOW! Yay!


----------



## omega17

"Gnarly" doesn't even touch shaving 2 months off the 3rd place overtake









That's downright biblical


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drenlin*


Agreed. We're pulling away form the Dutch again.










We are not done yet


----------



## .nikon

What I want to see is Boxxy in first and Hayley in a close second.

That or the other way around, even though I'm on boxxy's team hayley would of been my next choice.


----------



## mbudden

Personally, I think Hayley should be in last.


----------



## Trigunflame

No love for Intel?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats right, no love for Intel


----------



## kRze.baLLiN!

I want to see audio in first because that means they have to pull over 3 million points over the next 2 days which would break OCN over 10 million a day!


----------



## Trigunflame

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Thats right, no love for Intel


----------



## mbudden

Boxxy > All


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Boxxy > All

This post is a lie


----------



## bakageta

Wow, this is actually going to be pretty close... So much more fun when it's still anyone's game.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
This post is a lie


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trigunflame*






















Actually I love my chips. If it wasnt for folding I would be running an amd though, loved the 965 for gaming.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.nikon*


What I want to see is Boxxy in first and Hayley in a close second.

That or the other way around, even though I'm on boxxy's team hayley would of been my next choice.



Nah, Intel would be my next choice. If Chris wasn't so fast to recruit me, I would have been folding for Intel.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


...


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*












When was this taken? When she was like 16?


----------



## alex4069

Here comes The Green Dragons. 16017ppd


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


When was this taken? When she was like 16?










& still has a fake hair color.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


When was this taken? When she was like 16?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


& still has a fake hair color.


You're both folding for Boxxy and are picking on *age* and *fakeness*?

Whoa.

*iÂ·roÂ·ny*1  /ˈaɪ







rə







ni,

[*ahy*-r_uh_-nee]


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


You're both folding for Boxxy and are picking on *age* and *fakeness*?

Whoa.


Um, Boxxy is over 18 and she's obviously not fake. She makes no attempt to conceal the fact that she's a total idiot.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drogue*


Um, Boxxy is over 18 and she's obviously not fake. She makes no attempt to conceal the fact that she's a total idiot.











Finally someone posted something that I can agree on about Boxxy.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
You're both folding for Boxxy and are picking on *age* and *fakeness*?

Whoa.

*iÂ·roÂ·ny*1  /ˈaɪ







rə







ni,

[*ahy*-r_uh_-nee]










I lied about my age when I was 12...I said I was 16.

Of course, I was 5'9 so I could get away with it.


----------



## LiLChris

Only 2 people on here know my age, and I remember when the convo was brought up someone said I was 40 the others said 16.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Only 2 people on here know my age, and I remember when the convo was brought up someone said I was 40 the others said 16.










Yer old.


----------



## grillinman

This thread sure has degenerated...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Now tell me your actual age!
You are not allowed to hide that in here


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Now tell me your actual age!
You are not allowed to hide that in here










Never!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL




----------



## mitchbowman

hes 12


----------



## LiLChris

12!









How did you figure it out?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


12!









How did you figure it out?


YOU'RE JUST A WEE BABY!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


YOU'RE JUST A WEE BABY!











I prefer to be called a pre-teen! TYVM >.<


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I prefer to be called a pre-teen! TYVM >.<










I don't mind. You seem mature enough.


----------



## mitchbowman

thats the way the internetz work


----------



## omega17

Although if you've been around a while, you can just look for clues, like his avatar being the major giveaway


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Although if you've been around a while, you can just look for clues, like his avatar being the major giveaway










I just put this avatar 3 days ago for team spirit.


----------



## kRze.baLLiN!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Although if you've been around a while, you can just look for clues, like his avatar being the major giveaway










So by your theory; that would that make you around 12 also for the cartoon avatar?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kRze.baLLiN!*


I want to see audio in first because that means they have to pull over 3 million points over the next 2 days which would break OCN over 10 million a day!










This guy understands what this is all about.









Go Audio!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Only 2 people on here know my age, and I remember when the convo was brought up someone said I was 40 the others said 16.










I know your age.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I know your age.










Yup, and another member on here cause of school.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Only 2 people on here know my age, and I remember when the convo was brought up someone said I was 40 the others said 16.










lol. i know your age. i remember mentioning it to me. you're older than i thought you were. but not too old ;P

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I know your age.










Liesssssss.
Zodac. Make time go faster so you can give us our update.....
NAO.


----------



## Digigami

Psst... I know were all busy with the forum war goin on and all but... When do we get an update on the folding team stats??


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Yup, and another member on here cause of school.










Yeah, but I never assumed your age.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Liesssssss.
Zodac. Make time go faster so you can give us our update.....
NAO.


Last time I tried I broke time. I don't wanna do that again.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digigami*


Psst... I know were all busy with the forum war goin on and all but... When do we get an update on the folding team stats??










~45 mins.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digigami*


Psst... I know were all busy with the forum war goin on and all but... When do we get an update on the folding team stats??










~12:20AM GMT
gotta wait. It's only 11:30PM GMT


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


lol. i know your age. i remember mentioning it to me. you're older than i thought you were. but not too old ;P

Liesssssss.
Zodac. Make time go faster so you can give us our update.....
NAO.


I actually said the number?








I do remember saying I am older than a certain person but lets keep that a secret for now.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digigami*


Psst... I know were all busy with the forum war goin on and all but... When do we get an update on the folding team stats??




















I gave up on checking a while ago...


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I actually said the number?








I do remember saying I am older than a certain person but lets keep that a secret for now.










Yes. LOL. You're older than Zodac.








& my lips are sealed.


----------



## mbudden

This is all you need to do.
Set up your Windows Clock, one for GMT. 
Zodac updates it at ~20 mins after set times. 12am 6am 12pm 6pm.


----------



## zodac

Multi clocks!


----------



## Digigami

I know Z updates the FFW stats at those intervals.. More or less







Just asking because the other team competition hasen't been updated for a few days now..


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Multi clocks!










But mine has the correct date & time format...















lol jk


----------



## zodac

Erm... no.


----------



## H-man

I'm debating folding for Intel simply so that Boxy doesn't win.


----------



## mbudden

What is with this influx of 494pt-ers UGH.


----------



## $ilent

Zodac, what time can we expect the net update please?


----------



## Trigunflame

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idiot*


I'm debating folding for Intel simply so that Boxy doesn't win.


We need all the help we can get


----------



## zodac

All I've been getting since the start of the FFW on both my GPUs.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Zodac, what time can we expect the net update please?


If I'm right in a few minutes


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Zodac, what time can we expect the net update please?


7:15PM EST / 12:15AM GMT
Like usual. ~15 mins after said time.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


All I've been getting since the start of the FFW on both my GPUs.


494's? They take like 1:30 TPF
ugh. 4k ppd.


----------



## Digigami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


494's? They take like 1:30 TPF
ugh. 4k ppd.


With or without -advmethods? I have two 587's running right now with advmethods set, but there about the same for PPD.


----------



## nckid4u

just finished a bigadv for roxy or boxy or whatever her name is...

go roxy go...


----------



## $ilent

925 pointers is what i love...18,000 ppd ftw!!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digigami*


With or without -advmethods? I have two 587's running right now with advmethods set, but there about the same for PPD.


GPU2, not GPU3. I only have a 8800GT. lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nckid4u*


just finished a bigadv for roxy or boxy or whatever her name is...

go roxy go...


Boxxy <3


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nckid4u*


just finished a bigadv for roxy or boxy or whatever her name is...

go roxy go...


Why didn't you just Fold for the Canucks or something?


----------



## Digigami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


GPU2, not GPU3. I only have a 8800GT. lol


Yep I know.. those 587's are on two of my 3 GPU2 clients


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Why didn't you just Fold for the Canucks Dutchies or something?


Fixed


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm glad you're folding for boxxy.


fixed.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digigami*


Yep I know.. those 587's are on two of my 3 GPU2 clients


They are P10111. So upsetting. I've had like 5 in a row...


----------



## zodac

Update:

No change in position whatsoever.

Boxxy lead by 200k though.









Also, I should be able to get the next update, though it will be ~9am GMT. I won't be around for the two updates after that though. I should be back ~7.30pm GMT, so that will be the following update.

Sorry.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Update:

No change in position whatsoever.

Boxxy lead by 200k though.









Also, I should be able to get the next update, though it will be ~9am GMT. I won't be around for the two updates after that though. I should be back ~7.30pm GMT, so that will be the following update.

Sorry.










The graph needs to update.
But you slacker you! Who told you that you were allowed a life?


----------



## omega17

Oi, my avatar is a game character, not a cartoon









that's more than enough updates for the weekend







It'll keep people guessing, and speculating on how many bigadv's Hayley's got up their sleeves, mwuhh ha hhaaaa


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Update:

No change in position whatsoever.

Boxxy lead by 200k though.









Also, I should be able to get the next update, though it will be ~9am GMT. I won't be around for the two updates after that though. I should be back ~7.30pm GMT, so that will be the following update.

Sorry.










Not a big problem Z, the Dutchies will overtake AMD anyways, with or without update


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


The graph needs to update.
But you slacker you! Who told you that you were allowed a life?










Can't update my GDocs graph.







I guess Trigun will be around with his MSO one soon though.









And yeah, stupid life. Don't you realise I have work to do!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Oi, my avatar is a game character, not a cartoon










Who dared say otherwise?


----------



## $ilent

Think its time for the Intel BIG boyssss to get our arse's in gear!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Can't update my GDocs graph.







I guess Trigun will be around with his MSO one soon though.









And yeah, stupid life. Don't you realise I have work to do!










Those are some nice graphs he makes...
But go have fun tomorrow. Make sure you come back to update


----------



## Trigunflame

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Can't update my GDocs graph.








I guess Trigun will be around with his MSO one soon though.










Yeah, I'll get it in a few min


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Who dared say otherwise?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *kRze.baLLiN!*

So by your theory; that would that make you around 12 also for the cartoon avatar?










^


----------



## KOBALT

This is the most epic idea yet. It's gonna be so close.... I can't wait! Too bad I just started folding 3 months ago.... I'm gonna have a wickid farm next year and whoop you all! Muahahaha!









Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Trigunflame

Just playing around with a few different ideas. I'll get the others in a bit.


----------



## zodac

Something wrong with your graph; it predicts Hayley won't be first.

You should go fix that.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Something wrong with your graph; it predicts Hayley won't be first.

You should go fix that.










That's because they won't be in first. Ever again.


----------



## zodac

Orly? Check again.


----------



## Digigami




----------



## zodac

First post.


----------



## Digigami

Yeah I saw.. I meant proof of the current point totals in the OP


----------



## mbudden

Z must be drunk.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digigami*


Yeah I saw.. I meant proof of the current point totals in the OP










Ptff... you want proof, I'll make get proof.


----------



## kRze.baLLiN!

I think after we beat the Hayley team (by a lot) that they should lock the fan club thread up and then delete it. Never to return to OCN again, ever.









Boxxy is the reigning Queen of OCN and this contest will prove it.


----------



## Digigami

Naw I'll withdraw my request for proof.. Who can argue with a graph I mean really?


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trigunflame*












I like how the purple squiggle that is Canada is just sorta out by itself


----------



## staryoshi

My goals: Finish 4th or better for our team and a 5th place team finish.


----------



## Trigunflame

Quote:


Originally Posted by **the_beast** 
I like how the purple squiggle that is Canada is just sorta out by itself



















And Louze is back in the lead


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Lost power in the entire city for 2 hrs







Just got back on line to find out Louze has bumped me out of the lead.








Good news is that I didn't loose my -bigadv wu with the power failure.


----------



## Digigami

^^ reminds me I need to get a UPS one of these days


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trigunflame* 









And Louze is back in the lead









Got the whole farm fired up last night! Team Intel is not going to go down without a fight!


----------



## zodac

Wait... you mean the whole farm *wasn't* up previously?


----------



## Trigunflame

W00t


----------



## LiLChris

*Top 25 Folders
Boxxy Vs Hayley*


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Wait... you mean the whole farm *wasn't* up previously?









Nope. Every last rig is powered on now though! I'm givin' it all i got captain!


----------



## lawrencendlw

And I should be jumping up that graph very soon since my 480 GTX is back up and running now.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Dang, what happend? Boxxy took a 200k lead.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
Nope. Every last rig is powered on now though! I'm givin' it all i got captain!

I knew you were sandbagging earlier, I believe I even called you out on it. Hopefully you can take down Boxy now that you've fired up all your rigs.


----------



## sks72

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
Got the whole farm fired up last night! Team Intel is not going to go down without a fight!

Just really. This should help bury Boxxy for good.


----------



## zodac

Updated.


----------



## xd_1771

And that would be my earlier unit 6050 bomb!








Sad it hasn't helped, for it seems we're still only gaining slowly compared to the others (needz 400,000 points to win!); at least us Hayley fanbois can keep in check - I mean, really, we've already rocked 3 million points!







hopefully if a few more people can fire up their larger-sized folding farms we can catch up. Only two days left!


----------



## Pir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I know, right?









*Forget the Dutch...* 1.48mil for OCN!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pir* 









I guess we should change to the Dutch Power Cows instead Pir, z doesnt want us here...


----------



## mitchbowman

NO
Come over to hayley
Z will want you their


----------



## Pir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I guess we should change to the Dutch Power Cows instead Pir, z doesnt want us here...

Seems like it Bastiaan, Eighter the Dutch Power Cows, [H] or EVGA.


----------



## mitchbowman

its not ocn its the team your in


----------



## Pir

What is wrong with our team? We're the ones chasing a team almost 4 times bigger


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Pir, I wont joint evga or H anyways. I prefer folding for the Dutchies instead.
Their PPD would go from 800kppd to 900kppd


----------



## Pir

Sounds great Bastiaan. It's clear Z doesn't love us anymore


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

The dutchies will love us


----------



## Trigunflame

For this morning.

Teams


























Users


----------



## sks72

Go louze!! We are only 59k behind boxxy and closing.


----------



## $ilent

louzeyy louzeyy!!


----------



## mbudden

All that boxxy smack talk had adverse effects on the Hayley team.


----------



## kRze.baLLiN!

Last 24 hours, OCN has done 7.8 million









Close to breaking 8 million.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kRze.baLLiN!* 
Last 24 hours, OCN has done 7.8 million









Close to breaking 8 million.

It's only gonna get better as we push to the finish line


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sks72*


Go louze!! We are only 59k behind boxxy and closing.










Only one rig shut down over night! Go team Intel!


----------



## 5prout

GOOOO BOXXY!!! lol boxxy = ftw


----------



## zodac

Lo, I hath returned from my sojourn in a distant place. And I bring an update with me!

Nothing's changed much really; Boxxy's lead is down to 31k though.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pir*


Sounds great Bastiaan. It's clear Z doesn't love us anymore










Lol, as if I ever loved you.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*











The dutchies will love us











Nah, you're OCN Dutchies. If we don't love you, why would someone else?

Lol, love making fun of Dutch people.


----------



## $ilent

Zody has there been a 6pm update?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Lo, I hath returned from my sojourn in a distant place. And I bring an update with me!


FACK.
She's back.
RUN!


----------



## zodac

And look! My graph is back (for now).


----------



## mbudden

To bad it doesn't show the names of all the teams LOL


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Lo, I hath returned from my sojourn in a distant place. And I bring an update with me!

Nothing's changed much really; Boxxy's lead is down to 31k though.









Lol, as if I ever loved you.










And the Dutchies are only 3.5k behind the dragons









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nah, you're OCN Dutchies. If we don't love you, why would someone else?

Lol, love making fun of Dutch people.



















Nobody loves us...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


To bad it doesn't show the names of all the teams LOL


I've suggested to Google to let us stretch the graphs, but nothing in the way of updates yet.


----------



## Trigunflame

Will get the user stats out in a bit.

Team Totals

















Team Updates

















Points Per Update


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

PPU sounds pretty cool Trigunflame


----------



## zodac

Large graphs!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats some really interesting stuff right there! The PPU graphs are really cool


----------



## zodac

Imagine the day GDocs can do graphs like Excel...

*_sits patiently*_


----------



## LiLChris

Very nice! 
I wish OpenOffice didn't suck so much. >.<

Edit - Lol @ Z and I complaining about the tools we use for graphs.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, but I have no other choice; GDocs is the only type I can embed.

You clearly said you didn't like the bloatedness of MSO.


----------



## zodac

Ok, calling for some OCN unity here; we need an average of 788k points in the last 3 updates today to pass 50mil for the whole week.

I don't care if Boxxy gets that many points themselves; *we are passing 50mil.*


----------



## LiLChris

Hmm I might just get a portable version, then I don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I wont shut down any client z, we need the 50m this week!!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ok, calling for some OCN unity here; we need an average of 788k points in the last 3 updates today to pass 50mil for the whole week.

I don't care if Boxxy gets that many points themselves; *we are passing 50mil.*










You have my Axe


----------



## Mikezilla




----------



## dranas

>.> cant wait for the chimp challenge, with team work like this, the jade monkey will be ours!!!!!!!


----------



## Trigunflame

Top 20 - Totals

















Top 20 - Updates

















Top 20 - Points Per Update


----------



## zodac

Tight battle between louze and Newbie.


----------



## mbudden

lulz. dickhard.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dranas*


>.> cant wait for the chimp challenge, with team work like this, the jade monkey will be ours!!!!!!!


EVGA will make mincemeat of us.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Tight battle between louze and Newbie.










I only need 7k to overtake 2 guys









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


lulz. dickhard.


Not again......


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


EVGA will make mincemeat of us.


Not if ATI client gets here on time and its actually good.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Not again......










I just noticed... excuse me


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


I just noticed... excuse me










I didnt mean it like that...








We have had a lot of fun about his name in a few threads


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I didnt mean it like that...








We have had a lot of fun about his name in a few threads










Z called me childish because of it.








I'm sure she was included in this making fun...


----------



## zodac

I am only really here to make fun of people/things.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I am only really here to make fun of people/things.


lol things


----------



## zodac

I know!


----------



## KOBALT

Wow, what a close one... this is gonna be a great competition.... I haven't participated in the ChimpChallenge before... I can't imagine how thats like. IT'S SO EXCITING!!!!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Z called me childish because of it.








I'm sure she was included in this making fun...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I am only really here to make fun of people/things.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


lol things



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I know!


----------



## zodac

An an update!









The _DOU_ pass _AMD_ again, and are now 24.5k ahead.
_Boxxy_ keep a 38k lead over _Intel._

For all other teams, just note that other teams will be thinking that there isn't much time left for things to change. And their PPD will waver. Now is the time to pull out any reserves you had, and maybe gain a place or two. Good luck.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Z, you need to switch DOU and AMD in the SS


----------



## zodac

Already have; takes time to refresh though.

Also, graph won't update anymore; piece of *********.

I'll add trigun's when he posts it.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Already have; takes time to refresh though.

Also, graph won't update anymore; piece of *********.

I'll add trigun's when he posts it.










I refreshed a few times though it didnt show up. My bad









And maybe therse too much info in the graph...








Adding trigun's one isnt a bad idea though


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


And maybe there's too much *Boxxy* in the graph...


















fixed.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


I refreshed a few times though it didnt show up. My bad









And maybe therse too much info in the graph...








Adding trigun's one isnt a bad idea though










I mean the embedded one only updates every 5mins.

And not too much info in the graph; graph just won't updated the selected data, whether it's more or less than before.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I mean the embedded one only updates every 5mins.

And not too much info in the graph; graph just won't updated the selected data, whether it's more or less than before.


Ye, I was taking a look at the embedded one









@ mbudden, I agree with you. I bet it'll be fine without Boxxy on the sheet


----------



## omega17

half a million down ??

:RAGEGRRRAJGJDJGFLDSJDSLFGJLGHDSK:









happy with 5th spot in the team though


----------



## lawrencendlw

I just dropped another -bigadv WU and am steady folding my 480... I think that should help a little. I will drop the -bigadv flag since I wont be able to fold another -bigadv before the end of the comp. Then again I might leave it up since I am still folding for the Brass Bottom Boys and that should take a first over any other competitions and such.


----------



## Trigunflame

Team Stats.

Team Stats - Totals

















Team Stats - Updates

















Team Stats - PPU


----------



## Trigunflame

User Stats.

Top 20 - Totals

















Top 20 - Updates

















Top 20 - PPU


----------



## KOBALT

this is so nerve wrecking!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trigunflame

Our only hope is Louze









I've only gotten 1 bigadv WU this entire competition








Everything else has been 6701s.


----------



## 5prout

how much time left?


----------



## to_the_zenith

Pleasing to see team Case Mods will crack the million mark before the end


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


I just dropped another -bigadv WU and am steady folding my 480... I think that should help a little. I will drop the -bigadv flag since I wont be able to fold another -bigadv before the end of the comp. Then again I might leave it up since I am still folding for the Brass Bottom Boys and that should take a first over any other competitions and such.


I think you should switch to -smp till the end of the competition


----------



## zodac

Trigun, I added your graph to the main post. Sorry I wasn't around to do it earlier.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well see the problem is that I am not only folding for Boxxy. I am first and foremost a member of the Brass Bottom Boys and so since I am a core i7 folder for them, I need to keep the -bigadv going. Otherwise I would fold without -bigadv WU's for Boxxy.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Well see the problem is that I am not only folding for Boxxy. I am first and foremost a member of the Brass Bottom Boys and so since I am a core i7 folder for them, I need to keep the -bigadv going. Otherwise I would fold without -bigadv WU's for Boxxy.











nah. do what you got to do


----------



## KOBALT

going into BIOS now to try and make up a few ppd.....

lulz... done.... i just turned up every voltage that i could... seemed to work....hahhahahahahaha

i'm the overclocking king... i figured it out.... moar voltage, moar jiggawatts


----------



## k4m1k4z3

The graph in 1st post looks good zodac.

A quick glance at the graph tells us everything we need to know that is covered in the 2 tables below it.


----------



## zodac

Thank you; I take full credit. Anyone else who claims it as their work is lying.

I'll go remove that copyright...


----------



## xd_1771

200,000 up
that was a much better update for us Hayley fanbois







we are now gaining at nearly the same rate as Intel and Boxxy








PUSH! LAST MINUTE WINSAWCE


----------



## Trigunflame

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Trigun, I added your graph to the main post. Sorry I wasn't around to do it earlier.










Nice


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trigunflame* 
Our only hope is Louze









I've only gotten 1 bigadv WU this entire competition








Everything else has been 6701s.

Nice job on the the stats! Dont worry i got a bigadv or two set for tomorrow!!


----------



## mbudden

Zodacccccccc.
Rise and shineeeeeee.
It's 7AM GMT.
Where is my updateeeee


----------



## mitchbowman

do you think i would get more ppd from running 8 standard/uni core clients ?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Definitely not lol.


----------



## HSG502

When does the competition end? (In GMT?)


----------



## mitchbowman

i just dumped another unit
and missed the EOC update by 30sec


----------



## yellowtoblerone

The day when team boxxy wins a competition is when I give up on humanity.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
The day when team boxxy wins a competition is when I give up on humanity.

It's not over yet.


----------



## flipd

LoL (Lords of Linux) I'm coming for you >=D


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flipd* 
LoL (Lords of Linux) I'm coming for you >=D

You are pretty close


----------



## mitchbowman

if i may ask
why the hell do you have waffles lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Stroopwafels!
I've got them because I'm Dutch


----------



## to_the_zenith

mmmmm; waffles, icecream and maple syrup... now geet yo ass back in da kitchen an' fold me gromacs!


----------



## 5prout

YAY for Boxxy! she is getting more of a lead!


----------



## 5prout

lol.


----------



## mitchbowman

YAY for hayley
we just need more time


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

-13k points for De_Hollandse_Boeren


----------



## 1337LutZ

Woow! we did actually quite nice!! way to go DOU







!


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Stroopwafels!
I've got them because I'm Dutch









About time!









Despite picking up Black Ops last night, I still managed to hit a record high for the week, breaking the 1 mil barrier overall and 200k for the week


----------



## Tator Tot

I'd like to say the Dutch put up a good fight! But the Dragon's shall pull away and take 5th place









Unless they wish to still take my offer to combine and take down team Hayley


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I'd like to say the Dutch put up a good fight! But the Dragon's shall pull away and take 5th place









Unless they wish to still take my offer to combine and take down team Hayley









LOL. Put hayley in 5th.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Woo hoo, I pulled into 8th for the team and 40th overall overnight... I was worried about my 480 folding but it done good lol. It's funny cause last night when I went to bed I was 80th overall..


----------



## 5prout

how much time left?


----------



## Trigunflame

*yawn*, just woke up. I'll update the graphs in just a sec.


----------



## Magus2727

just about 24 hours... goes till 12:00 EST/5:00GMT on the 15th


----------



## 5prout

ok thanks


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
-13k points for De_Hollandse_Boeren









DHB username is longer than others, so when copy/pasting, I only get the first few digits, so need to change it manually. But because GDocs takes a while to update (5mins, as I've said before), you're still getting the old update.

Also, update just in.


----------



## mbudden

Hayley keeps getting further and further behind.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Hayley keeps getting further and further behind.


It just goes to show you that the Hayley team is not as dedicated to this competition as the Dutch or the Dragons are









We're fighting for this 5th place like our lives depend on it.


----------



## zodac

Overtake of OCF down to 2.9months!









I *really* wanna make this a 2month long FFW now.


----------



## Pir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
It just goes to show you that the Hayley team is not as dedicated to this competition as the Dutch or the Dragons are









We're fighting for this 5th place like our lives depend on it.

You got that right Tator, See you at the finishline


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I *really* wanna make this a 2month long FFW now.









Do another one









Or a Best of 5 rounds

Or "fold.with.everything.you've.got.and.everyone.gets .a.stroopwaffle"-athon

You can thank me when we're in 3rd place


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Overtake of OCF down to 2.9months!


















We're doin geeewwwwwdddddddd









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pir*


You got that right Tator, See you at the finishline


















Those be fighting words Pir. I gladly accept your challenge


----------



## Pir

Hope you don't mind finishing 6th Tator because the DOU is going 5th









Go DOU!


----------



## tismon

I love friendly smack talk in the morning. Well, I guess not morning anymore.
It does the body good


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pir* 
Hope you don't mind finishing 6th Tator because the DOU is going 5th









Go DOU!









(The Green Dragons)














(The Dutch Farmers)


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well Zodac we can keep folding on here but I think that we should at least give people a week again to fix stuff and get re-situated again and then start a new one again. Plus that would give the people a chance to join that were late to start.


----------



## zodac

Nah, I'm not gonna hold another event like this so soon. A lot of fun, but the point is a sustained burst.

If we wanna get our PPD to 7mil+ on a constant basis, we need to think long term. An indefinite FFW won't work.









But Foldathon on the 24th at least (no thread yet).


----------



## Magus2727

I need a week to find some $$ to get a 450.... With everything coming up on Thanksgiving and Christmas it might be hard...


----------



## Trigunflame

Overall / Team stats.

Team Stats - Totals

















Team Stats - Updates

















PPU - Running Total









PPU - Teams


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Overtake of OCF down to 2.9months!









I *really* wanna make this a 2month long FFW now.










Pay my bills and I'll fold as hard as you need


----------



## zodac

OP Updated. Danke Trigun.


----------



## Trigunflame

Yep









Ok, User Top 10.

Top 10 - Totals

















Top 10 - Updates

















PPU - Top 10


----------



## HSG502

We're so close! Go team intel!!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

#10 producer








Only 2k between me and Digigami...
I wish I could get the 275 and 250 up and running...


----------



## 5prout

grrr intel is only 31k behind







.. we can do it boxy!


----------



## Digigami

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


#10 producer








Only 2k between me and Digigami...
I wish I could get the 275 and 250 up and running...










I was looking at our close race too.. Looking forward to the next update in that respect


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Its awesome to have someone to compete with








I really cant wait for the next update


----------



## Magus2727

There should be a header on the stats to will say when it was last updated and when It will be updated again... * Yells for Z!!! *


----------



## zodac

Every 6hrs, and it says when the next update will be in the spreadsheets!

Not my fault you don't use UTC.









Anyway, <20mins.


----------



## zodac

Update!

*INTEL ARE FIRST!*

/update.

Now, there are 3 updates left. I should post the next one ~7.30am GMT, but I'm afraid I won't be able to post the next two. So you guys might need to wait until ~7pm for the winner to be crowned.

Unless I skip a lecture or two... depends on how the day goes really.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

It would be pretty cool if we dont know who'll win








At least, the AMD VS DOU battle


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Update!

*INTEL ARE FIRST!*

/update.

Now, there are 3 updates left. I should post the next one ~7.30am GMT, but I'm afraid I won't be able to post the next two. So you guys might need to wait until ~7pm for the winner to be crowned.

Unless I skip a lecture or two... depends on how the day goes really.










I was working on my own stats and saw this and thought it might of been an error, but it's not.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


It would be pretty cool if we dont know who'll win










Seems likely; if I don't do the next update, there could be an 18hr period with no updates, meaning all teams would have to push as much as possible.









Yeah, no update at 7.30am GMT now. Thanks Bas.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Update!

*INTEL ARE FIRST!*

/update.


Thanks, I can go to bed now









Next update should be when I get in from work tomorrow too, I like this working to GMT/UTC method Z


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

No problem Z xD
It'll be hard to survive those last 18 hours, I might even setup a few 1kppd clients just in case....


----------



## Trigunflame

I'll update shortly.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Update!

*INTEL ARE FIRST!*

/update.

Now, there are 3 updates left. I should post the next one ~7.30am GMT, but I'm afraid I won't be able to post the next two. So you guys might need to wait until ~7pm for the winner to be crowned.

Unless I skip a lecture or two... depends on how the day goes really.










Your grammer is horrible.


----------



## Epona

INTEL GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO! Wewt.


----------



## bakageta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Update!

*INTEL ARE FIRST!*

/update.


Noooooooo!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Your grammer is horrible.










My _grammar_ is just fine. "Intel" are a team.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


My _grammar_ is just fine. "Intel" are a team.










So it should be "Intel _is_ in first"

"are" is plural, "is" is singular, intel is a _singular_ team. Therefore I win.
Good day.


----------



## zodac

"Chelsea *are* first in the Premier League table."
"Red Bull *are* champions."


----------



## Trigunflame

For Zodac quickly. Working on the rest ATM.

Team Stats - Totals

















Team Stats - Updates

















PPU - Running Total









PPU - Teams


----------



## Klue22

Your logic is meaningless to me.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trigunflame*


For Zodac quickly. Working on the rest ATM.

Team Stats - Totals


Thank you.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


Your logic is meaningless to me.


People often say that to me. Mainly because I'm right so much.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


So it should be "Intel _is_ in first"

"are" is plural, "is" is singular, intel is a _singular_ team. Therefore I win.
Good day.










zing!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AyeYo*


zing!


Unzinged; please see response.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Unzinged; please see response.


Response thrown out due to that red head in your avatar


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Response thrown out due to that red head in your avatar










Comment ignored due to the <750 unique REPs.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Response thrown out due to that red head in your avatar


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Comment ignored due to the <750 unique REPs.


Overruled, I've been here longer, and you show no reps







.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Overruled, I've been here longer, and you show no reps







.


I have more posts. Obviously posts matter more.

Plus, I could just make all your posts obscene and report you or something.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I have more posts. Obviously posts matter more.

Plus, I could just make all your posts obscene and report you or something.


You also double post very frequently







.

EDIT:
If I didn't use the edit button so much, I'd likely have just as many posts as you.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


EDIT:
If I didn't use the edit button so much, I'd likely have just as many posts as you.


I find that claim almost laughable.

Actually, no. It *is* laughable.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


You also double post very frequently







.

EDIT:
If I didn't use the edit button so much, I'd likely have just as many posts as you.


This is true...zodac also starts pointless arguments with people inflate its ego.


----------



## sks72

I finally got around to finishing my stats for the FFW. Here is the graph, it is automatically generated every hour, :20 past the hour.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


This is true...zodac also starts pointless arguments with people inflate its ego.


I started nothing. I sure as hell finshed *your* argument though.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sks72*


I finally got around to finishing my stats for the ffw. Here is the graph, it is automatically generated every hour, :20 past the hour.











You pulling the stats yourself sks?

And what's that "14" at the bottom?


----------



## Trigunflame

Looks to be the # of teams.


----------



## zodac

On my stats, there are 15 teams.









*EDIT: *BOC missing from your graph sks.


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You pulling the stats yourself sks?

And what's that "14" at the bottom?










Yep, like I've been doing for months. I have no idea about that 14, I'm new to jpgraph.

EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


On *my *stats, there are 15 teams.









*EDIT: *BOC missing from your graph sks.


















I'll go fix that.


----------



## Drenlin

BOC seems to be missing... (edit: ninja'd)

So after looking at the dropoff if points in the Hayley team, how close will it be between them and the Canadians?


----------



## sks72

OK, fixed. I love (working) dynamic graphs.


----------



## zodac

See... I dunno if I wanna add it to the OP.

I liked the idea of 3 non-updates, keeping everyone in suspence and in Folding overdrive...

I'm torn...


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


See... I dunno if I wanna add it to the OP.

I liked the idea of 3 non-updates, keeping everyone in suspence and in Folding overdrive...

I'm torn...


But I'd know anyway and could go around proclaiming Intel's victory.

*suspense


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sks72*


But I'd know anyway and could go around proclaiming Intel's victory.


So you're saying I should have you temp banned?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sks72*


*suspense


Dyselixic keyborad.


----------



## Klue22

One vote for no updates here.


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So you're saying I should have you temp banned?










Good luck with that, I'm clean.


----------



## zodac

But the Mods aren't.









Never mind, I have a better, fool-proof plan.

"I hearby proclaim that anything sks72 says for the next 18hrs is subject to question. And stats, or graphs pertaining to said stats, cannot be accepted as true until verified by a third party. The third party in this case being Miki. Miki's awesome."

That should do it.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I'm just happy a none dumb chick club is first.

I saw chelsea, screw chelsea; Go Arsenal


----------



## zodac

OP updated. Don't hate me for it.


----------



## Trigunflame

, this is going to be suspenseful.

This will be my last update till the end as well I guess. 
These are for the last "official" update until then, regarding the users.

Top 10 - Totals

















Top 10 - Updates

















PPU - Top 10


----------



## $ilent

Zod, does it finish 6pm gmt on mon 15th?


----------



## KOBALT

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## 5prout

NOOOO! boxxy musn't lose! she will always prevail!


----------



## Digigami

Oh no Bastiaan you edged me out by 385pts?? I need to take care of that.. I usually don't bother because there so inefficient, but I think that means 2 PS3's are getting turned on. How long do they usually take to finish a single WU?


----------



## mbudden

Captain, my thrusters are on full








Boxxy shall/needs to prevail.


----------



## Magus2727

to bad my Sig Rig picked up a 6701 that will be done in 24 hours... why couldn't I get a faster WU? Aw, well looks like us Green Dragons have a some what substantial almost 50K Point lead for 5th...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Digigami* 
Oh no Bastiaan you edged me out by 385pts?? I need to take care of that.. I usually don't bother because there so inefficient, but I think that means 2 PS3's are getting turned on. How long do they usually take to finish a single WU?

I see you just dropped a bigadv, no chance for me








I had 2 good updates though, 9 and 10k


----------



## Digigami

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I see you just dropped a bigadv, no chance for me








I had 2 good updates though, 9 and 10k

















Yeah I dropped one.. Your history chart looks like they come in groups of three so I was worried it was going to me much closer


----------



## Siigari

I'm folding as hard as I can! We're sooo cloooose!


----------



## Siigari

edit: doublepost (sorry)


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well who is "We're"? You don't have a sig line with your team on it so I'm lost lol. But hey we're practically neighbors since I live just on the other side of that state border from you (well not just on the other side but I'm within a couple hours of driving from you... I might commandeer that 260 from you lol)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Digigami* 







Yeah I dropped one.. Your history chart looks like they come in groups of three so I was worried it was going to me much closer









It really depends on the units, if I have a bit of luck I have 3 of them in a row with just a few smp units between them, though I changed to smp cause I wouldnt finish one in time. I wont be able to make up the 70k from that update


----------



## HobieCat

MY sig rig went down on Friday night (I still don't know what the cause is), but that's 70K points that the Canadian team is missing out on


----------



## mbudden

Oh that Zodac....
I tried to grab some updates for myself to see how Intel vs Boxxy stands.
But it seems that trying to user her graphs to understand how she is doing these updates is impossible -________-
Thanks Z.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HobieCat* 
MY sig rig went down on Friday night (I still don't know what the cause is), but that's 70K points that the Canadian team is missing out on









Mine went down Thursday.







it has a gts 450 in there doing nothing. It seems the problem is my mobo. I have a new board in the mail. Sadly it won't be here in time.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## k4m1k4z3

So do the stats get updated now? or in 1 hour?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


So do the stats get updated now? or in 1 hour?


Give it about 20 minutes.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*

Updates suspended until I get home (~7pm GMT)... they will be the final updates of the Forum Folding War.
If you have anything left in reserve, time to gun it.


There you go








Its 6pm gmt atm.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

It appears that I did not receive my bonus points on my 6701 and 6702 units that got turned in this morning on the 9AM update.









And it was not corrected on the last update... so those points probably wont get counted for the folding war.


----------



## tismon

Edit: Not needed. Bastiaan already covered it


----------



## zodac

*HI EVERYONE!







*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Oh that Zodac....
I tried to grab some updates for myself to see how Intel vs Boxxy stands.
But it seems that trying to user her graphs to understand how she is doing these updates is impossible -________-
Thanks Z.


Wait... what graphs? I have none right now.


----------



## Trigunflame

Bout time


----------



## bakageta

Yay, Zodac's back! Can't wait to see how this ends up.


----------



## Drogue

Wooty!


----------



## zodac

Stats will still be another 10/15 minutes; need to format the 6am/12pm updates for the spreadsheet first.


----------



## mbudden

Geeze.
When you say 7GMT.
You mean, 7GMT. lol.


----------



## zodac

It was just lovely timing.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It was just lovely timing.










No.
This was the other day too.
You said 7PM.
BOOM. You pop up at 7PM.

You sure you don't have magic powers?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


You sure you don't have magic powers?










Oh, I have magic powers alright.

In this case, the time was just kind to me.


----------



## Drogue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh, I have magic powers alright.

In this case, the time was just kind to me.










Do these magical powers involve a broomstick and a pointy hat?


----------



## mbudden

Okay okay. Quit lallygagging and get stats up. NAO.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drogue* 
Do these magical powers involve a broomstick and a pointy hat?









You trying to imply something there?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Okay okay. Quit lallygagging and get stats up. NAO.

Only 100 more stats to fix up now...


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Only 100 more stats to fix up now...

Haha. Sounds like fun


----------



## kRze.baLLiN!

*We're sorry. This document is not published.*


----------



## Drenlin

^+1

The suspense! Et beem killin' meh!


----------



## Pir

+2 cannot take this any longer...........


----------



## Mikezilla

*Mashes CTRL + F5*


----------



## zodac

So... here it is. The final update of the OCN Forum Folding War.

And the winners are....








The Intel Team!









In the end, they stormed past the finish line, a good 115k ahead of Boxxy. A further 923k behind were the Hayley team, which completes the top 3.

After that come the Canucks, on their own for much of the War, but never wavering. A consistent 4th place for them.









And then the DOU/AMD battle... in the end, the Dragons won out, 89k ahead of their Dutch rivals.









Coming into the 2nd part of the table, come the Case Mods team, followed by OCN Cares in 8th. Networking & Photography were head to head for much of the week, but the Photographers stretched out a lead of 55k in the final few updates.

And completing the standings are the Lords of Linux, followed by the Gameservers, and then the BOC. And in 15th place, with a team of one, the OCN Audio team.

Congratulations to everyone. Not just the winners (as awesome as they are), but to everyone who took part. I don't think I'm exaggerating when I say this was a great success. Plenty of rivalries, a lot of fun, but best of all, an *huge* increase in Folding for OCN and Stanford.









Well done guys, and we hope to have you all back next time.


----------



## Trigunflame

*Intel FTW !!!*


----------



## mbudden

#)(*@#)(*@@@@@@@@@@@@)&[email protected])(*&$)(@*$&)[email protected](&@$)(@$&*) $(&@$)&@$)^[email protected](*^$)(^&[email protected]$


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kRze.baLLiN!* 
*We're sorry. This document is not published.*

Needed time to write my final update post without everyone finding out the results first.


----------



## Mikezilla

Congrats guys! OCN's PPD was awesome!


----------



## grizzly818




----------



## muels7

YES!!!! Intel takes home the gold!!!!


----------



## .nikon

Congrats guys!

This was fun we should do this more often and its a great way to get more people active. Thanks for all of your hard work Zodac.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Woot! go Intel!


----------



## .nikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kRze.baLLiN!*


*We're sorry. This document is not published.*












This is what you reminded me of


----------



## Trigunflame

Graphs coming soon


----------



## bakageta

Aww... I had a feeling we weren't going to be able to retake Intel. Huge congrats guys, was a great competition!


----------



## Digigami

Great work everyone! We sure put up a ton of points during this contest. Great contest, it was a blast and I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Drogue

As much as it pains me to say it...

GRATZ INTEL!









It was an awesome war. I can't wait to see what Zodac has in store next.

Great job everyone!


----------



## tismon

Phew, what an awesome war (the ending didn't hurt), but it's time to put all the old comps back away for a while.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

*This is the day you will always remember as the day that only 10 Dutch OCN members almost caught 25 AMD freaks!*

Congrats guys


----------



## kRze.baLLiN!

Good work everyone! I think our top day was something like 7.7 million which I believe is OCN's highest ever if Im not mistaken. We cut down the takeover time on overclockers.com to 2.9 months!

Most of all thanks to Z for all the updates and trolling.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


*This is the day you will always remember as the day that only 10 Dutch OCN members almost caught 25 AMD freaks!*

Congrats guys










Your windmill farms are cheating though









We staved off the relentless Dutch!









Now that it's over I can sell my GTS450


----------



## 5prout

Great job everybody







can't wait until the next one!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
Your windmill farms are cheating though









We staved off the relentless Dutch!









Now that it's over I can sell my GTS450









I love cheating








I'll sell some hardware too, I've got a bit too much xD


----------



## bakageta

Pff, might as well keep it for the next fold-a-thon...







It's always nice to have spare hardware you can bring out.


----------



## nckid4u

Congrats to the Intel team and thanks to all who participated. Nice to see that OCN can produce some major PPD.


----------



## Trigunflame

User Stats coming shortly.

Team Stats - Totals

















Team Stats - Updates

















PPU - Running Total









PPU - Teams


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bakageta*


Pff, might as well keep it for the next fold-a-thon...







It's always nice to have spare hardware you can bring out.


Well, I like some good hardware, though its a bit too much atm.
If I sell 2 gpu's and overclock the second i7 which was powering 3 gpu's I would drop a bit over 10kppd, so its not that much for selling 2 gpu's


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bakageta*


Pff, might as well keep it for the next fold-a-thon...







It's always nice to have spare hardware you can bring out.


Not when I need rent money!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


Not when I need rent money!










haha, same here... I haven't decided what I want to sell next. I just shipped my 8800GT this morning. The Q6600 will probably go next, then either the 9800GT or a GX2


----------



## zodac

Oh look, a last minute prize donated by Mikezilla; a 8800GT 512mb.

Will sort out all my threads and other stats, then will go draw some prizes.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh look, a last minute prize donated by Mikezilla; a 8800GT 512mb.

Will sort out all my threads and other stats, then will go draw some prizes.










Is there some sort of rubric posted for how prizes will be sorted out? EG all random or some performance based or etc etc.... and also is there a listing of available prizes?


----------



## sweffymo

Over 25M points total... Good job everyone!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


Is there some sort of rubric posted for how prizes will be sorted out? EG all random or some performance based or etc etc.... and also is there a listing of available prizes?


Lol... _rubric_.









And yes:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...lding-war.html


----------



## Mikezilla

Bah! It's zodac. -_-


----------



## Trigunflame

Louze really turned it on at the end









User Top 10 - Totals

















User Top 10 - Updates

















User PPU - Top 10


----------



## Jplaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


Is there some sort of rubric posted for how prizes will be sorted out? EG all random or some performance based or etc etc.... and also is there a listing of available prizes?


Prizes?
Group 1 will be randomly given out to the winning team.
Group 2 will be a random draw for all other participants. So even if you think your team won't win, there's still a chance to win prizes.

Group 1 prizes:
• $25 PayPal (admin)
• $25 PayPal (admin)
• $25 PayPal (admin)
• Overclocked account (admin)
• Overclocked account (admin)
• Steam key for Neverwinter Nights 2 (BigDaddyK_UK)
• Fallout 3 and its add-on content The Pitt, Operation: Anchorage, Broken Steel, and Point Lookout on PC DVD (Lampen)
• $50 PayPal (Miki)

Group 2 prizes:
• $50 PayPal (Onions)
• Metro 2033 key (*the_beast*)
• Mafia II (LiLChris)
• 8800GT & C2D E4400/Gigabyte 965P-DS4 (last 2 are UK only), (SmokinWaffle)
• 30 EVGA Bucks (kremtok)
• Logitech G9 (KOBALT)
• $25 PayPal (to_the_zenith)
• 8800GT 512mb (Mikezilla)


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Are those the prize contributors?

I woke up today and sees my gpu temp maxed in the monitor window at 105c.


----------



## AyeYo

Woo! Solid race. Good job everyone.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Are those the prize contributors?


The names in brackets, are yes, prize contributors.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Nice to see admin still alive.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Nice to see admin still alive.


Admin is always alive, and always working. Though it's usually more of a quiet and behind the job sort of thing.

Things like Lanyards & Appliques were Admin's work, he makes sure we get things like that. And the upcomming OCN Hats. Ect.

He's a busy man working to move the forums forward (as we're working on new forums and a new platform) and adding more content for the member base to enjoy


----------



## Intense

Great job all!!!


----------



## esocid

Congrats Intel Team, and OCN. We got a nice little boost with this.


----------



## Klue22

Admin


----------



## Fantasysage




----------



## zodac

So... were some of you waiting for prizes?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So... were some of you waiting for prizes?


I'm sure we'd appreciate them.


----------



## Trigunflame

*crosses fingers for OC'd account*


----------



## grizzly818

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So... were some of you waiting for prizes?


only if i get one


----------



## KOBALT

what a competition.... well played everyone.... can't wait for the prizes to be awarded.... everyone deserves something... congrats all


----------



## 1337LutZ

grats to all <3 im proud of my dutchies!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*


I'm sure we'd appreciate them.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trigunflame*


*crosses fingers for OC'd account*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *grizzly818*


only if i get one










Not the enthusiatic replies I was expecting...


----------



## tismon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Not the enthusiatic replies I was expecting...









Um...ROAR?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Not the enthusiatic replies I was expecting...










PRIZES NAO! NAO NAO NAO! Or else.


----------



## Monster34

Was hoping to snag an overclocked account as well


----------



## sstnt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So... were some of you waiting for prizes?


Yes...yes...yEs...yeS...YEs...YeS...YES...yES...af firmative....si....righto....etc, etc, etc.....We're WAITING!!!


----------



## zodac

*PRIZES!*

*Group 1:*

$25 PayPal (admin) - *louze001
*$25 PayPal (admin) - *Ep0na
*$25 PayPal (admin) - *MacG32
*$50 PayPal (Miki) - *sks72
*Overclocked account (admin) - *tismon
*Overclocked account (admin) - *Siigari
*Fallout 3 and its add-on content The Pitt, Operation: Anchorage, Broken Steel, and Point Lookout on PC DVD (Lampen) - *KOBALT
*Steam key for Neverwinter Nights 2 (BigDaddyK_UK) - *Jose_Cachero
*
*Group 2:*

$25 PayPal (to_the_zenith) - *kiwwanna
*$50 PayPal (Onions) - *LTDAkiles
*Metro 2033 key (*the_beast*) - *kcuestag
*8800GT 512mb (Mikezilla) - *Stevenne
*30 EVGA Bucks (kremtok) - *ShtSh00ttr
*Logitech G9 (KOBALT) - *MasterFire
*Mafia II (LiLChris) - *MrTolkinghorn
*8800GT (SmokinWaffle) - *Freakn
*C2D E4400/Gigabyte 965P-DS4 (UK only) (SmokinWaffle) - *tonyhague*

I'll go send some PMs. Congratz everyone.


----------



## Jplaz

Dag yo..


----------



## Siigari

OH MY GOSH I WON!

YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME! I WANTED AN OVERCLOCKED ACCOUNT, SO THIS IS PERFECT!

Oh my gosh i can't get my finger off the shift key hellp!

Thank you all so much, i am so excited to be folding here









Edit: Congrats to all the winners, and congrats to the greater good, which is to fold!


----------



## RiverOfIce

Horray lous001, won!!!!


----------



## Digigami

Congrats winners!


----------



## sweffymo

As usual, I didn't win...









Seems like I beat the odds in my non-winning percentage.

Congrats to all who won!


----------



## grizzly818

congrats to all the winners!
And for a successful FFW


----------



## KOBALT

congrats to all!!!!!!!!! And thank you LAMPEN! I'M SO EXCITED! THIS IS SO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WANTED THIS SOOOOOOOO BAD THANK YOU!!!!!!

Enjoy MasterFire! You'll love it!


----------



## sstnt

Glad to see louze001 got one, he deserves it!









Way to go, INTEL!


----------



## KOBALT

Let's not forget the real winners.... the people who benefit from [email protected] in general.... we've made huge strides, and competitions like this only help the cause even more.


----------



## Trigunflame

Noooooooo, didn't win one








Grats to everyone else though


----------



## Monster34

congratz to winners and to the rest of the team.


----------



## mitchbowman

yeah 
congratz everyone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KOBALT*


Let's not forget the real winners.... the people who benefit from [email protected] in general.... we've made huge strides, and competitions like this only help the cause even more.










how would it feel....
if you alone cured cancer !!


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Lol... _rubric_.









And yes:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...lding-war.html


Gotta whip out the fun words every once and a while.

Thanks for the link, I knew I saw it somewhere but was too afk to look for it


----------



## HSG502

YAY INTEL TEAM WON!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

And thanks for the prize! (I have never won a random prize draw EVER =])

Congrats to all teams and their respective folders, it was a great competition.


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


how would it feel....
if you alone cured cancer !!










pretty damn good. i'd also ask for donations in my name


----------



## Freakn

Yay! First time I've won anything folding. Thanks OCN and SmokinWaffle


----------



## A_Blind_Man

Great job everyone! Darn just a couple more points and i would have been in first. XD


----------



## franz

Great job everyone. Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## zodac

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post11333030

Click that link. Now.


----------



## flipd

Stanford sent me a 6701 and a 6041. You win this time LoL. *squint*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post11333030

Click that link. Now.


Done that









And I only had 1 670x this week








I shouldnt say it though, maybe they'll send me a few just because I tell it to you


----------



## 0bit

Gratz everyone.


----------



## $ilent

gratz all! whats chances I have no bigadv units after first day of folding war, then bang soon as its finished, i get brand new 6900 unit producing 30,000 ppd! dayumm


----------



## epidemic

This makes my crappy 14 hour day at work a little less crappy. Gratz to all the winners and good job team.


----------



## Epona

So do we get a nice little sig badge for this?









GO GO INTEL!


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


So do we get a nice little sig badge for this?









GO GO INTEL!


this... and this


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

Can't believe I won! WOOT!


----------



## soulster

yay for folding ^^


----------



## mitchbowman

YAY congratz to all that folded
i have a better idea
postbits for the FFW with your current stats in the comp


----------



## AblueXKRS

Who was it that said if Haley lost, Zodac would have to swap to a Boxxy avatar?


----------



## mitchbowman

boxxy did not win ether
thank god for that


----------



## Epona

I love how the competition wasn't for first, it was beating the other popular female.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epona* 
I love how the competition wasn't for first, it was beating the other popular female.









Definitely the way to do it.


----------



## mitchbowman

i like it how at first it was just a big fight between boxxy and hayley and we thought one of us was going to get it
then intel came along and showed us both up


----------



## Epona

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
i like it how at first it was just a big fight between boxxy and hayley and we thought one of us was going to get it
then intel came along and showed us both up









Winner.









And of course the computer geeks are fighting over the female idol of their choice. What was I thinking?


----------



## MasterFire

Awesomesauce, Logitech G9
Thankies!

(Guess I can put the 25,- that I won from DOU to a good keyboard)


----------



## owbert

high fives all around!

great job team ocn









p/s.: zodac, the stat sheets rock


----------



## MasterFire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KOBALT* 
congrats to all!!!!!!!!! And thank you LAMPEN! I'M SO EXCITED! THIS IS SO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WANTED THIS SOOOOOOOO BAD THANK YOU!!!!!!

Enjoy MasterFire! You'll love it!

Seeing I'm Dutch and it's free, by international stereotype law, I would enjoy it even if it was crap as long as it would be free.

Nonetheless, THANK YOU


----------

